#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Firmware Krazer WISPOS Lançamento

## filzek

Bom Dia a Todos!

A Krazer lançou o novo Firmware para rádios Realtek 8186.

Para versões genéricas favor utilizar o firmware:
http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads/firmware/KR-WispOS-8186vall

Para outros rádios veja em 

http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads/firmware/

Nele voce poderá controlar potência, controle de banda, QoS, VPN integrada e muito mais, além de ter uma interface nova Gráfica muito funconal como as da série da NanoStation Ubquiti.

Abraços

Daniel Manzatto
Eng. Telecom.

----------


## rogeriodj

Esse firmware é pago amigo?

----------


## filzek

Esqueci de dizer

TOTALMENTE GRATUITO!!!!

----------


## rodrigo_pagani

Qual versão eu utilizo no Edimax 7209?

----------


## krazer

Totalmente livre, Agora acabou o monopolio, e um firmware que vale apena uma interface nova e arrojada, extremamente rapido e facil de configurar.

Rafael Belo
19- 7801-6718

----------


## lipeiori

Clone do Air-OS, gostei.




> Qual versão eu utilizo no Edimax 7209?


Usa a versão genérica.

----------


## luock

Bem bacana a interface.

Show mesmo.

Parabens.


Funciona apenas em rádios 8186?

Existe previsão de lançamento para outros rádios?

----------


## filzek

> Bem bacana a interface.
> 
> Show mesmo.
> 
> Parabens.
> 
> 
> Funciona apenas em rádios 8186?
> 
> Existe previsão de lançamento para outros rádios?


 
Vamos lançar uma versao bem mais completa, algo mais inovador no mercado, com tecnologia igual a da Mikrotik até fazend NSTREME no realtek 8186, algo que até agora só nós em laboratório conseguimos, além de trabalhar em camada de roteamento OSPF, e NEA, servindo como Entidade de Controladora de Dominio, e muito mais, aguardem...

Daniel

----------


## rogeriodj

Esse firmware funciona no AP Edimax 7209Apg?

----------


## filzek

> Bem bacana a interface.
> 
> Show mesmo.
> 
> Parabens.
> 
> 
> Funciona apenas em rádios 8186?
> 
> Existe previsão de lançamento para outros rádios?


Estamos portando o codigo para chipsets atheros, eoc-2610 e nanostation 2, funcionara apenas em 2.4ghz por enquanto.

Daniel Manzatto

----------


## lucianogf

seria interessante colocar um arquivo txt lá dizendo qual firmware serve pra tal AP, compatibilidade, etc...

----------


## filzek

> seria interessante colocar um arquivo txt lá dizendo qual firmware serve pra tal AP, compatibilidade, etc...


Bom, 

O problema é que não temos todos os radios para serem testados, porém, a forma como foram construidos os firmware recebem diversas opções de boot code e nvram load, assim, da pra subir em muitos aparelhos 8186, pode ser que algum boot code maluco deva ser modificado primeiro.

Pediria aos nossos amigos foristas que indicassem a funcionabilidade de cada equipamento com o firmware e assim iríamos atualizando um TXT com informação sobre cada AP 8186 que o firmware funcionou, e assim, compilariamos uma lista com a informação e sobre a origem da informação.

O que acham?


Daniel Manzatto
Eng. Telecom.

----------


## lucianogf

problema é que muitas pessoas não sabem nem quais são os APs que usam este chipset.

----------


## pitboyrn

ola bom dia eri envia para mim o link do driver do adaptador usb krazer, para baixar

----------


## angelocom

Amigo, realizei teste do firmware nos rádios abaixo.

Apenas funcionou no WL5460, porem o nível de sinal não funciona.



No radio Zinwell G220 ele inicia o processo de update mas da erro na sequencia.

No Radio Zinwell G120 realiza todo o processo de update, porem depois não acesso o radio via web.

Obs: Em todos os rádios foi possível voltar o firmware original.

Necessito fazer com que o firmware funcione perfeitamento no radio so assim poderei testa-lo por completo (Eficiência de RF, Eficiência Lógica, Qualidade da Gerência, Eficiência de Firmware, Taxa Efetiva em Função da Distância e outros)

Seguirei testando em outros modelos, também caso alguém tenha feito outros testes e com sucesso favor postar.

Obrigado.

----------


## xcollector

Aqui tambem ocorreu o mesmo erro com o Zinwell G220.

----------


## lucianogf

Para acompanhar o tópico basta ir nas "ferramentas do tópico > assinar tópico".

----------


## velito

> Para acompanhar o tópico basta ir nas "ferramentas do tópico > assinar tópico".


Eu esta va com um ap deses da krazer e eu considerei ele morto tentei varios firmwer mas nenhum deu resultado ,aé achei esse que até que enfim o bicho esta bombando .
ainterface muito boa e a inicia tiva coreta um firmwer gratuito e funcional :Laugh:

----------


## cbizzotto

Parabens, pela iniciativa Daniel ...

Seria muito bom se algum colega portasse ele para o greatek 3454o ( [Greatek] ) aparelho com chipset atheros, caixa hermetica em aluminio, acreditem, sensibilidade de -105dbm a 256kbits, potencia de 21dbm, fecha links ponto multiponto de 12 km tranquilamente.

Não desmerecendo o krazer, sabemos que cada equipamento tem uso distinto e especifico, assim como o krazer tem um custo x beneficio muito atrativo.

----------


## Não Registrado

Excelente Firmware, o Controle de banda funciona mesmo. Só deixou há desejar no controle de MACS, que se restringe a apenas 20 usuários

----------


## lelyrock

Qual seria os "genericos"? qual versao usar para o kodama 770?

----------


## masternetrs

Olá amigos já instalei esse firmware em mais de 30 radios com a placa wr-254, até o momento esta funcionando 100% nos clientes.

----------


## strafacci

Não tem SSH nem Telnet né? Alguem sabe a previsão de sair essa versão mais completa com Nstreme?

Obrigado.

----------


## Ollenini

Ola filzek

este software da para instalar no Edimax?

Instalei no Air Live e tudo bem
Estou com problemas em um GiLink ele instala mas na hora de por para funcionar nao recebe sinal nem manda sinal voce pode me ajudar

----------


## Sp4celan

Oal acabei de comprar um krazer wap 354 funciona nas bandas a /b /g saberia me dizer se funciona bem nele??

----------


## kfdigital

amigo sabes onde encontro para o modelo abocon wap 354?

----------


## rogeriodj

Eu tentei no Edimax e não deu certo não....

----------


## lucianopk

ALGUEM AI PODERIA ME DIZER COMO FAÇO PARA CONFIGURAR O CONTROLE DE BANDA, PQ NO MEU FIZ , MAS TA LIBERANDO MAIS VELOCIDADE QUE A PERMITIDA, OBRIGADO

----------


## lucianogf

> ALGUEM...


Escreva com letras minúsculas da próxima vez.

----------


## lucianopk

foi mal pela letra maiuscula, bem a minha situação é a seguinte, está tudo funcionando bem, envia sinal, mas assim como faço para limitar a velocidade por cliente, sempre usei por mac no _aprouter_, mas nesse ta liberando mais do que o previsto, tipo libero 150 kbps por cliente, mas ao medir a velocidade ta liberando ate 600 kbps, sendo que tenho adsl de 1,5, se alguem souber ajuda

----------


## Ollenini

luciano

nao funciona mesmo tb tive este problema mandei e-mail pro responsavel da empresa e nem resposta obtive

----------


## lucianopk

> luciano
> 
> nao funciona mesmo tb tive este problema mandei e-mail pro responsavel da empresa e nem resposta obtive


Pior é o tempo perdido, e os cliente reclamando, bem obrigado pela resposta,e qualquer coisa me prende o grito

----------


## wiltonferreira

Também não consegui fazer a atualização. Utilizo ap router gi-link 2404.
Funcionou na primeira parte de conexão, deu o boot e não terminou de gravar.

----------


## Ollenini

wiltonferreira 

No meu Gi-Link instalou normal acesso ele, mas ele não manda sinal nem recebe, ou seja, em modo AP os clientes não o encontram, em modo Cliente ele não encontra nenhum AP. 

Em um Edimax nem instala. 

Instalei em um AirLive e funcionou tudo certinho esta em produção sem nenhum problema.

----------


## gdinfo

Amigo uso o krazer com firmaware aprouter 7.3, será que essa firmaware é melhor que a da aprouter?
será que otimiza o ap?
aqui funciona em 3 funções simultaneas gateway, brigde e cliente isp... da pra configurar assim tbm essa firmware? :Withstupid: 
editado.. 15:33 21/09
_________________________________________

como eu sou muito curioso, taquei a firmaware nele e funciona muito bem
gostei dele e da liberdade q me proporciona pois sempre tive receio de mexer na firmware aprouter visto precisar de licença e está sempre com problemas com a licença fiquei dois dias perdidos por ter atualizado ele e perdido a licença.
bem mais agora mudando de assunto e esquecendo a praga da aprouter, tem alguns detalhes q gostaria de comentar - resaltando q não quero criticar nem apontar falhas, já estou por demais satisfeito com a firmware - ...
bem existe muitas funcões interessantes nesta firmaware, a uns 2 dias atraz estudei algumas conf do aprouter e melhorei muito a qualidade do aparelho em relação a banda e potencia do ap, acredito eu que seria muito profeito para leigos como eu se nos fosse disponibilizada um manual técnico da firmware, tipo com detalhes de funções, recomendações. sabendo que na propria interfeice da firmaware já vem o essencial descrito mais eu reparei um ganho de 50% na qualidade do aprouter quando passei a estudar sobre o assunto pesquisando mesmo na net. mas é muito dificil achar conteudo com pormenores sobre cada fução e ajuste disponivel. então deichando de enrolar e já falando gostaria de pedir um manual com especificções de configurações e detalhes tecnicos sobre cada ajuste nos menus da firmware por exemplo os ajuste no menu wireless/avançado, sei que a muitos como eu olham pra aquilo ali e ficam perdidos como eu fico... então se alguém puder manda um manual ou guia, ou algum site q seja especifico e de preferencia que fosse desta firmware em questão....
obrigado...
 :Banghead: 
 :Damnmate:

----------


## gdinfo

outra pergunta, tenho um ap intelbras q faz as mesmas funções do krazer, só que acho que o chipset é atheros, será que essa firmaware roda nele?

----------


## kfdigital

coloquei no meu radio aquarios funciona que e uma beleza acabou a lentidao daquela antiga wap pro, saco. alem do mais ela diz da ate 630watts de potencia isso e real? uso aqui em bhight nao quero saber de outra, valew filzek, saber dizer se ja tem para os radio aboco wap354?

----------


## renatosoa

Sera que teria uma versao para GTS Telecom, tenho 7 deles aqui na minha rede !!
Obrigado.

----------


## Não Registrado

Galera não estou conseguindo fazer o download será que alguem pode me ajudar?

----------


## fernandondm

desculpem minha ignorancia, mas...
como instala essa firmware? o.O

tem 3 arquivos bin, nao veio nehum 'leia-me.txt', nada....

----------


## kfdigital

voce primeiro digita em sua placa de rede 192.168.1.16 e mascara 255.255.255.0, colocar seu radio em modo tftp, (desliga ele presiona o botao reset liga o radio com o botao reset presionado pelo ums 5 segundo), entao ultiliza o progama que acompanha o progama Krazer Firmware. em algums caso e necessario liberar o firewall, e aguarda, nao desligue aguarde o progama avisar que ta pronto, depois e so acessar pela a interface 192.168.1.254 no seu navegador!

----------


## fernandondm

da erro 'connection failed' no meio do update....

----------


## kfdigital

> da erro 'connection failed' no meio do update....


 
tambem aconteceu comigo isso mas era quando o progama nao conseguia se comunicar com o radio, confira o cabo de rede, ou se o radio esta em modo tftp (quando liga ele com o botao reset presionado), todos esses passo sao importante e mais e importante e o radio ter o chip realtek rtl8186 aqui vai o manual

----------


## fernandondm

sim, estah em modo tftp, tenho certeza disso pois o update começa passa um pouco da metade, e soh assim da o erro
e ja testei 4 cabos diferentes

ta dificil esse ap x.x
(Edimax 7209 rtl8186)

veja esse link amigo, por favor =]
e acompanhe meu sofrimento
https://under-linux.org/f134161-ajud...09apg-firmware

estou a ponto de jogar esse ap no *LIXO*

funciona com qqer pessoa, MENOS COMIGO............



EDIT:

existe um jeito de formatar a flash do ap??????????

----------


## kfdigital

Bom nao entendo por que voce nao conseguiu colocar essa, foi umas das mais facil que eu achei, ja que conseguiste colocar a wappro, por que nao usas ela, ela nao e tao ruin assim. sem falar que licenca pra ela e batata de facil.

----------


## fernandondm

> Bom nao entendo por que voce nao conseguiu colocar essa, foi umas das mais facil que eu achei, ja que conseguiste colocar a wappro, por que nao usas ela, ela nao e tao ruin assim. sem falar que licenca pra ela e batata de facil.


o problema eh pq essas firmwares nao estao funcionando aqui, isso q me deixa com raiva
no ML tem o mesmo edimax q o meu, vindo com a aprouter 7.3, pq diabos aqui ela nao sobe ?!??!

----------


## jHenrique

Sera possivel utilizar krazer os de 1000mW no edimax ou air live, são todos Realtek 8186?

----------


## filzek

É com grande satisfação que damos continuidade ao nosso projeto de firmware atualizando as etapas principais que nossos usuários solicitaram já há algum tempo.

Nosso código linux foi optimizado para trabalhar com maior velocidade de execução de tráfego de dados, gerenciamento de pacotes, e sistema de configuração. Ao utilizar a nova versão, o usuário irá se deparar com extrema VELOCIDADE de configuração, MENOR TEMPO DE RESTART (REBOOT) do rádio, e EXTREMA estabilidade na transmissão e recepção de dados em modo cliente.

A interface gráfica recebeu tratamento seguindo o andamento da série AIRMAX da ubiquiti networks, inspirando visual clean, tendo as mesmas características, não copiamos nada da mesma a não ser o ideal de um ambiente limpo, CLEAN!

O medidor de sinal agora funciona em tempo real, com análise de Rúido X Sinal, gerando gráficos de estabilidade de comunicação RSSI e potência real Recebida em -DBM. Também, foi dado tratamento a isolação de camada de dados, apresentando a velocidade real de Recepção e Transmissão de Dados.

Estaremos a cada mês, reestruturando a interface gráfica dás páginas internas e adicionando novos recursos para o benefício máximo de cada parte existente.

Amanha, está disponível para download no endereço www.allearth.com.br - /DOWNLOADS/FIRMWARE/KRAZER OS/
VERSAO1.5

A Versão 1.5 repassa o mac address do AP cliente para o Mikrotik e do Cliente pelo AP ao Mikrotik! 

Caso, desejem novas funcionabilidades, controles gráficos e outras solicitações, estamos abertos ao diálogo para melhora do sistema.

Atenciosamente

Daniel Manzatto
Engenheiro Telecom
Krazer(tm) Technologies 
All Earth Comérico de Eletrônicos LTDA

----------


## 1929

Filzek, voce tinha anunciado em outro post que a nova versão estaria disponível a partir de 15/01.
Mas a data que está aparecendo no link é de dezembro.


Friday, December 11, 2009 4:20 PM <dir> KR-WispOS-8186-Todos

E ao abrir este link, os arquivos ainda são os de 22/05/2009

Desculpe a insistência, mas a curiosidade com o novo produto é grande.

----------


## jHenrique

> voce primeiro digita em sua placa de rede 192.168.1.16 e mascara 255.255.255.0, colocar seu radio em modo tftp, (desliga ele presiona o botao reset liga o radio com o botao reset presionado pelo ums 5 segundo), entao ultiliza o progama que acompanha o progama Krazer Firmware. em algums caso e necessario liberar o firewall, e aguarda, nao desligue aguarde o progama avisar que ta pronto, depois e so acessar pela a interface 192.168.1.254 no seu navegador!


Ola! Qual firmware com 630mW? seria o 8186all ou algum especifico? Estou tentando com ew7209, wl5460, 70 e esr-1221-ext mas em todos da erro no meio do processo de Up. Sera que tem uma porta lan especifica? :Thumpdown:

----------


## 1929

> Ola! Qual firmware com 630mW? seria o 8186all ou algum especifico? Estou tentando com ew7209, wl5460, 70 e esr-1221-ext mas em todos da erro no meio do processo de Up. Sera que tem uma porta lan especifica?


Você conseguiu baixar a versão nova do WISPOS do site da Allheart como o Filzek anúnciou?
Para mim só aparece a versão de maio do ano passado.

----------


## marcelomg

Vi no site uma vesão entitulada Atheros, é compativel com qual rádio com esse chipset?
Tenho alguns IntelBras WRG240E.

----------


## 1929

> É com grande satisfação que damos continuidade ao nosso projeto de firmware atualizando as etapas principais que nossos usuários solicitaram já há algum tempo.
> 
> Nosso código linux foi optimizado para trabalhar com maior velocidade de execução de tráfego de dados, gerenciamento de pacotes, e sistema de configuração. Ao utilizar a nova versão, o usuário irá se deparar com extrema VELOCIDADE de configuração, MENOR TEMPO DE RESTART (REBOOT) do rádio, e EXTREMA estabilidade na transmissão e recepção de dados em modo cliente.
> 
> A interface gráfica recebeu tratamento seguindo o andamento da série AIRMAX da ubiquiti networks, inspirando visual clean, tendo as mesmas características, não copiamos nada da mesma a não ser o ideal de um ambiente limpo, CLEAN!
> 
> O medidor de sinal agora funciona em tempo real, com análise de Rúido X Sinal, gerando gráficos de estabilidade de comunicação RSSI e potência real Recebida em -DBM. Também, foi dado tratamento a isolação de camada de dados, apresentando a velocidade real de Recepção e Transmissão de Dados.
> 
> Estaremos a cada mês, reestruturando a interface gráfica dás páginas internas e adicionando novos recursos para o benefício máximo de cada parte existente.
> ...


Filzek, voce tinha anunciado em outro post que a nova versão estaria disponível a partir de 15/01.
Mas a data que está aparecendo no link é de dezembro.


Friday, December 11, 2009 4:20 PM <dir> KR-WispOS-8186-Todos

E ao abrir este link, os arquivos ainda são os de 22/05/2009

Desculpe a insistência, mas a curiosidade com o novo produto é grande.

----------


## filzek

Boa Noite Pessoal, desculpem o atraso é que faltou subir os firmware para o nosso servidor.

Bom vamo aos finalmentes, o firmware esta pronto e foi baseado na versão do código linux 1.5r4 que é a versão totalmente corrigida, sem bugs de interfaces, QoS e nada, tudo 100% funcional!

A interface foi totalmente reformulada para ficar mais rápida!

Ajustes internos agora seguem o padrão da AirOs com Slide control, ficou em legal isso!

A Versão KR-WAP254G-E são para as placas da Krazer desse modelo e AboCom (ap router)
www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/Firmware/KRAZER OS/kr-wap254g-e/V1.5/

A Versão para todos os outros dispositivos RTL8186 está em:
www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/Firmware/KRAZER OS/KR-WispOS-8186-Todos/V1.5/

Algumas observações pertinentes da Versão WispOS TODOS!!!
1) NÃO EXISTE LIMITADOR NA REGULAGEM DE POTÊNCIA, USE SABIAMENTE, POIS VALORES ERRADOS IRÃO QUEIMAR SEU DISPOSITIVO, CONSULTE SEU FABRICANTE E PERGUNTE O LIMITE MÁXIMO DE POTÊNCIA!!!

2) O Controle de potência pode ser usado de duas formas interessantes e com objetivos de filtragem de ruídos execelentes! Aplicando uma potência desejada, digamos 20dbm, você também poderá diminuir o RUÍDO abaixando a potência do transmissor, isso quer dizer que você pode deixar o rádio ajustado para uma sensibilidade de 20dbm e a transmissão em 50% disso, vale a pena testar, consegue melhorar ruído e velocidade de banda, e também, eficiência de pacotes e de ping!

Abraços a Todos

----------


## 1929

Filzek, fiz a instalação numa placa Krazer.
Me pareceu que ele não ficou tão rápido nas alterações de configuração como era com a versão anterior. E também parece que ficou menos sensível pois ele só conseguiu conectar no modo cliente isp com sinal acima de 45% de rssi. Na versão anterior ele conectava com sinal menor. Isto não será tanto o problema pois nos clientes fica acima disso. 
Mas notei isso pois configuro os rádios em balcão e com recepção embaixo da torre, onde normalmente não é tão bom o sinal. E tive que procurar uma posição para melhorar o sinal. Na versão anterior entrava direto em qualquer posição. Mas isso ainda pode ser muito cedo para uma conclusão definitiva, vou procurar mexer mais com ele para ter certeza.

A sugestão que voce deu no final do post, em fixar em 50% ou 35% realmente deixou o rádio passando mais banda.
Mas eu não consegui alterar a potencia no modo G (OFDM) . Fica sempre em 18dbm. Coloquei em 20dbm ou em 16 dbm e ao gravar ele volta para 18dbm.
No modo B - CCK ele aceitou gravar para mais ou para menos.
E o ACK também não consegui que ele setasse para um valor que eu queria. Fica sempre em zero (automático)

----------


## salsa13

> Filzek, fiz a instalação numa placa Krazer.
> Me pareceu que ele não ficou tão rápido nas alterações de configuração como era com a versão anterior. E também parece que ficou menos sensível pois ele só conseguiu conectar no modo cliente isp com sinal acima de 45% de rssi. Na versão anterior ele conectava com sinal menor. Isto não será tanto o problema pois nos clientes fica acima disso. 
> Mas notei isso pois configuro os rádios em balcão e com recepção embaixo da torre, onde normalmente não é tão bom o sinal. E tive que procurar uma posição para melhorar o sinal. Na versão anterior entrava direto em qualquer posição. Mas isso ainda pode ser muito cedo para uma conclusão definitiva, vou procurar mexer mais com ele para ter certeza.
> 
> A sugestão que voce deu no final do post, em fixar em 50% ou 35% realmente deixou o rádio passando mais banda.
> Mas eu não consegui alterar a potencia no modo G (OFDM) . Fica sempre em 18dbm. Coloquei em 20dbm ou em 16 dbm e ao gravar ele volta para 18dbm.
> No modo B - CCK ele aceitou gravar para mais ou para menos.
> E o ACK também não consegui que ele setasse para um valor que eu queria. Fica sempre em zero (automático)


em que rádio voce efetuou esses testes ou nao tem difereça entre os rádios ?

----------


## 1929

> em que rádio voce efetuou esses testes ou nao tem difereça entre os rádios ?


No link que ele postou tem a versão para os Krazer e tem outra versão para todos os outros com chipset 8186.
Baixa e descompacta numa pasta em separado.

Vai vir junto um executável que faz a atualização sozinho. Só tem que entrar em modo FTP no rádio. Para o modelo krazer vem com o executável.
A versão para outros 8186 não sei dizer se tem o executável pois não baixei ela. Mas se não vier o instalador, daí é só usar o TFTP para fazer a instalação do firmware.

----------


## salsa13

> No link que ele postou tem a versão para os Krazer e tem outra versão para todos os outros com chipset 8186.
> Baixa e descompacta numa pasta em separado.
> 
> Vai vir junto um executável que faz a atualização sozinho. Só tem que entrar em modo FTP no rádio. Para o modelo krazer vem com o executável.
> A versão para outros 8186 não sei dizer se tem o executável pois não baixei ela. Mas se não vier o instalador, daí é só usar o TFTP para fazer a instalação do firmware.


entao, para os 8186 vem tambem o executavel, porem estou com receio de instalar ele no gts telecon visto que voce apontou algumas falhas no firmware..

----------


## 1929

> entao, para os 8186 vem tambem o executavel, porem estou com receio de instalar ele no gts telecon visto que voce apontou algumas falhas no firmware..


O que eu gostaria de ver em qualquer destes firmwares para 8186 é estabilidade. O Filzek disse que isso havia melhorado. Não posso dizer nada ainda, pois é muito cedo. Mas acredito que possa ser mesmo. Pois este recurso de manter setado na potencia selecionado só para recepção e diminuir na porcentagem na transmissão, aqui para mim deu resultado. Vamos ver no transcorrer dos dias.

Dos que eu testei, o Aprouter foi o mais rápido de configurar, mas também deixa a desejar na estabilidade.
Não sei se isto é uma característica dos RTL 8186.
Quanto a configuração, o que poderia ser feito é só ir gravando as alterações e deixar para aplicar no final como é no Nano, Aprouter. Neste está acontecendo que qualquer alteração ele já demora para voltar, mesmo não reiniciando o ap. E pelo que o Filzek falou, não era para ser assim.
Mas a iniciativa é altamente elogiável.

----------


## jHenrique

Alguem já fez up no edimax 7209, pelo exe acontece Connect Fail ?
E por tftp levanto os quatro arquivos aleatoriamente ou tem alguma ordem?

----------


## cdcm

tem o demo do firmware?

----------


## 1929

> tem o demo do firmware?


Não tem demo. É baixar e testar.
No link tem versão para o Krazer e outra para todos os outros 8186. Eu não baixei esta última versão, mas baixa ela e abre pois está zipado e vê o que tem dentro. 
Talvêz tenha até um instalador.

Mas o que está me preocupando é que até agora o Filzek não se pronunciou sobre os probleminhas que eu encontrei. Pode ter sido só comigo, não sei, mas ....
Estou apostanto na estabilidade deste firmware mas gostaria de ver estes detalhes

----------


## salsa13

consegui colocar ele no gts telecom, porem nao com o executavel da krazer e sim com o tfpt da aprouter
notei tambem que ao setar a potencia cck para 20 dbm 100mw, ele ao reiniciar volta para 5 dbm, tentei ir colocando menos e sempre volta para 5, coloquei em ofdm (g) 18dbm e aceitou normal.. 
assim como o 1929 citou, o ack nao consigo colocar valor diferente de 0
o controle de banda nao sei se mechi corretamente, mas nao consegui fazer com que ele controlasse a banda
de resto, ele esta bem estável.

----------


## 1929

> consegui colocar ele no gts telecom, porem nao com o executavel da krazer e sim com o tfpt da aprouter
> notei tambem que ao setar a potencia cck para 20 dbm 100mw, ele ao reiniciar volta para 5 dbm, tentei ir colocando menos e sempre volta para 5, coloquei em ofdm (g) 18dbm e aceitou normal.. 
> assim como o 1929 citou, o ack nao consigo colocar valor diferente de 0
> o controle de banda nao sei se mechi corretamente, mas nao consegui fazer com que ele controlasse a banda
> de resto, ele esta bem estável.


Os 18 do ofdm não se consegue mudar.
O ofdm é um tipo de modulação no modo G, assim, se você setar ele só em modo G, este controle de potencia é fundamental. O ideal seria como o Filzek disse lá atrás, deixar em 20dbm e daí ir diminuindo na opção de porcentagem. Deste modo, não influiria na recepção do ra´dio, mas só na transmissão, mantendo a sensibilidade mais alta possível.

O CCK funciona se estive em modo B. Mas mesmo assim, não está gravando o valor. Fica em 5, mas se tentar ele vai gravar. Só que se gravar outra coisa, ele pode desgravar e voltar para 5

Agora não sei se optar por B+G se os dois modos estarão interagindo.

----------


## salsa13

> Os 18 do ofdm não se consegue mudar.
> O ofdm é um tipo de modulação no modo G, assim, se você setar ele só em modo G, este controle de potencia é fundamental. O ideal seria como o Filzek disse lá atrás, deixar em 20dbm e daí ir diminuindo na opção de porcentagem. Deste modo, não influiria na recepção do ra´dio, mas só na transmissão, mantendo a sensibilidade mais alta possível.
> 
> O CCK funciona se estive em modo B. Mas mesmo assim, não está gravando o valor. Fica em 5, mas se tentar ele vai gravar. Só que se gravar outra coisa, ele pode desgravar e voltar para 5
> 
> Agora não sei se optar por B+G se os dois modos estarão interagindo.



entao... o meu esta configurado apenas para operar em banda (b), porem quando fui setar estava 1dbm em (g) e 5dbm em (b), setei ambos para 18dbm, porem o unico que gravou e ficou setado em 18dbm foi em ofdm (g)

----------


## foxitu

não consigo baixar a versão para o wap354 e no zinwell ele não consegue abri a interface web alguma solução?

algum link alternativo para o wap354?

----------


## salsa13

> não consigo baixar a versão para o wap354 e no zinwell ele não consegue abri a interface web alguma solução?
> 
> algum link alternativo para o wap354?


nao sei se o chipset do seu wap354 e zinwell sao rlt8186, mas se for, o processo eh o mesmo.. eu nao consegui com o executavel da krazer, porem eu consegui com o tftp da aprouter, voce tem que colocar os 3 arquivos no roteador.

coloca o roteador em modo tftp, segurando o reset
em modo tfpt

abre o programinha da aprouter tftp
coloca o ip do router em modo tftp
nao sei o seu ou se sao todos iguais, mas o ip em modo tftp é 192.168.1.6
para acessar o router nesse modo tftp, voce tem que colocar na sua placa de rede o endereço ip na mesma faixa
coloca tipo 192.168.1.8 e a mascara, mais nada... nao precisa preencher gateway

com o programa tftp aberto
coloca o ip 192.168.1.6
coloca em modo upload
em remote files coloca o linux-1.4.bin e clica em download now

faz o mesmo processo com os outros arquivos

linux-1.4
config-vpn-ogf
webpages-vpn

para mim deu certo dessa forma em um super ap gts... nao sei com voce.. mas nao custa tentar.. 

^^

----------


## foxitu

perdoe meu analfabetismo vo tenta novamente...

o krazer ou abocom 354 tem firmware especial inclusive disponível la mas não consigo baixalo 

www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/KRAZER OS/KR-WAP354H Atheros Full Channel/

o meu zinwell acontece o seguinte atualiza normal mas quando digito o ip no browser da o seguinte erro

Access Error: Page not found

when trying to obtain /home.asp
Cannot open URL /home.asp

----------


## foxitu

perdoe meu analfabetismo vo tenta novamente...

o krazer ou abocom 354 tem firmware especial inclusive disponível la mas não consigo baixalo 

www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/KRAZER OS/KR-WAP354H Atheros Full Channel/

o meu zinwell acontece o seguinte atualiza normal mas quando digito o ip no browser da o seguinte erro

Access Error: Page not found

when trying to obtain /home.asp
Cannot open URL /home.asp

----------


## salsa13

> perdoe meu analfabetismo vo tenta novamente...
> 
> o krazer ou abocom 354 tem firmware especial inclusive disponível la mas não consigo baixalo 
> 
> www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/KRAZER OS/KR-WAP354H Atheros Full Channel/
> 
> o meu zinwell acontece o seguinte atualiza normal mas quando digito o ip no browser da o seguinte erro
> 
> Access Error: Page not found
> ...


poutz cara.. o filzek na pagina 6 deste topico postou a firmware para modelo 254 e abocom
e uma outra para rtl8186

agora para seu modelo de ap já nao sei

quando instalando o endereço ip atribuido a pagina inicial do router é 192.168.1.254
se voce esta tentando acessar e nao esta conseguindo, já nao sei o que poderia ser :S

----------


## foxitu

alguem consegue baixar o firmware q postei o link? preciso com urgencia desse firmware e não baixa  :Frown:  em todo caso obrigado

----------


## jHenrique

Ola! Não baixa, dá erro.

----------


## netosdr

> Ola! Não baixa, dá erro.


Tentei tb hoje 23/02/10 e o arquivo não existe.

----------


## 1929

Na pag 6 do tópico tem o link novo pra baixar . Está com a data de 25 /01/2010.
Mas não é para Atheros, como está no link que voce postou. É para realtek 8186. Acho que a versão atheros ainda não deve estar pronta.

Baixa, descompacta e dá para atualizar direto de dentro do firmware antigo. 
Só não fiquei sabendo qual dos arquivos .bin usar.
Daí escolhi o linux-1.4. Só que ele está com data mais antiga.
O que tem data mais nova é o webpages-vpn.

E fui conferir e tinha atualizado o firwmare. Mas não sei se atualizou tudo.

Até gostaria que o Filzek viesse ao tópico novamente para nos orientar sobre a maneira correta de fazer a atualização, se fiz certo ou não.

----------


## filzek

Firmware Atualizados - KR-WAP254G-E e KR-WAP254G-P, KR-FLASH-2G e WISPOS-ALL (genérica para todos os rádios RTL8186).

Liberado pra uso no link:

www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/KRAZER OS/



Correções Feitas (changelog) V1.7

Atualização do Driver Wireless 1.48
Atualização do Padrão de Calibração por Analisador de Espectro e Frequencia de Canal (Potência TX)
Ajuste de sensibilidade de Recepção melhorado LNA ativo (Low Noise Amplifier) em todas as versões (se o radio não possuir o recurso não fará diferença, se possuir o recurso o nivel de sinal ruido será melhorado mais de 20%)
Correção do módulo ACK
Atualização do Driver de PPoE (rediscagem sob queda e falhas com menos de 10 segundos)
Correção de UPNP (torrent e emule)
Nivel Sinal Ruído - RSSI - Atualizado com Calibragem de Antena por Analisador de Espectro

Abraços

Herlon Juliano
TI Manager

----------


## 1929

Quando baixa o arquivo .rar, e desccompacta, qual dos arquivos que se usa para fazer a atualização por dentro do firmware?
Como eu não consegui entrar pelo ftp para fazer tudo novamente, eu usei o arquivo linux-1.4, dentro do firmwares na aba atualização de firmware.
Houve a alteração, pois mudou algumas coisas, mas fiquei intrigado, pois o compactado tem outros arquivos que não foram usados na minha atualização.


Editando: Na verdade, eu entro por ftp, clico em Start e ele diz que está atualizando, depois que está reiniciando e fica algum tempo e depois dá mensagem que o update falhou.
Isso nunca tinha acontecido, e tenho várias placas krazer e já tinha feito atualizações antes e nunca deu alguma dificuldade.

----------


## 1929

Agora utilizei outra placa e entrou normalmente por ftp e atualizou.

Mas o probleminha de alteração de potencia e alteração de ACK continuam. Faço a alteração mas não grava os dados novos.
potencia ofdm acusa estar em 1dbm e ack em 0. Em cck permanece em 5
Mas creio que estes valores não estão sendo mostrados corretamente, pois mesmo em G e mostrando 1dbm estou navegando.
Conforme a orientação do Erik, o navegador correto para fazer a alteração do firmware é o IE, pois com firefox não faz.
Mas com os dois acontece o mesmo.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

bom dia,

Voce deve utilizar o firmware V1.7 na qual está a correção, nas versões anteriores esse problema permanece, não serão corrigidos okay.

Somenta a o Krazer WispOS versão 1.7 é que foi alterado, conforme esta no changelog.

Abaixe o arquivo .rar ou .exe (autoextrativo), ao ser descompactado, você terá vários arquivos no diretório.

A parte extremamente fácil é esta:

1) sete a placa de rede para IP da faixa 192.168.1.10 ou qualquer superior sendo 192.168.1.x
2) segure o botao reset e plug o conector poe ou fonte de alimentacao ao seu radio (modo tftp nativo)
3) execute o arquivo KrazerOs executavel que tem o icone da carinha feliz!!!
4) Ele efetuará o controle de atualização e TFTP sozinho, voce não precisa fazer mais nada, só aguardar!!!!
5) Ao passo de carregar o firmware, reiniciar, atualizar, reiniciar e confirmar alterações, são necessários 1 minuto e 40 segundos exatos.

Abra a página inicial de seu browser (Internet Explorer 7 ou 8) e verifique qual versão voce tem do KrazerOS instalada, no menu Inicial mostrará no canto inferior direito do primeiro block a versão. (http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/5778/versaofw.jpg)

Abraços

Herlon Juliano
Ti Manager
[email protected]

----------


## pedemesa

Galera,

Tenho um Krazer KR-WAP254P-G aqui e atualizei o firmware para o 1.7, mas durante a atualização, depois de ficar um bom tempo em "Now rebooting" ele retorna "Update Fail"...
Tentei várias vezes, mas... ao tentar acessar o rádio por browser novamente, ele acessa normal, retorna versão de firmware 1.7, o visual realmente mudou um pouco, mas....... as configurações que eu tinha antes de atualizar o rádio permaneceram, ele não restaurou as configurações originais...

No segundo rádio (tenho dois) ele atualizou normalmente... Este rádio não tinha alterações na configuração padrão... Aparentemente tudo foi normal no segundo rádio...

PS.: O primeiro rádio tentei atualizar em um Windows 7, mas não rolou ele reboot "Connect Fail", nem começa a atualização... Depois passei para um Windows XP SP3 e dai foi como relatei acima...

----------


## 1929

Em duas placas deu "connect fail".
Noutra foi normal.
A versão que baixei é a última que está no site.
Mas ainda não consegui fixar a potencia, apesar de estar funcionando. Só não sei em que potencia ele está realmente, pois em G aparece como 1dbm e em B como 5dbm.

Aos poucos vamos ajeitando este firmware, pois ele tem tudo para resolver muitos dos problemas.

----------


## pedemesa

Seguinte, testei em campo o Krazer KR-WAP254G-P hoje de manhã. Até gostei do rádio, me parece bom, mas o tempo sempre é que diz a resposta mais confiável, então nesse ponto só aguardando mesmo... Sobre o firmware (WISPOS), estou usando a versão 1.7 (última no site) e também tenho problemas para setar a potência do rádio, ao menos em modo B (CCK) que foi o modo que testei... Ele não muda de 45mW, mas me parece que ele está usando muito mais do que isso... pelo menos é a impressão... gostaria de uma posição do amigo filzek sobre a questão? Está por sair uma atualização corrigindo isso?
No mais gostei bastante do firmware... só tem essa questão da potência (que pra mim é essencial) não funcionou nem setando pela barrinha e aplicando pelo botão logo embaixo e nem pelas porcentagens..., e, uma outra coisa que me faz falta é o SNMP... Há intensão de ampliar o firmware implantando SNMP?
Tem ainda a questão que o 1929 falou do ACK... não cheguei a testar ainda, mas se não estiver funcionando, é muito importante tmb!
No mais acho que é isso: Setar potência, ACK e SNMP... de minha parte...
Aguardo um contato ai para que possamos continuar desenvolvendo esse firmware promissor!!!

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Bom Dia Pessoal,

Verificamos mesmo que em alguns browsers não estava sendo atualizado corretamente,

No site já estão disponíveis para download as novas versões para:
KR-WAP254G-P (400mW) e KR-WAP254G-E (125mW)

Aprimoramos o controle de aplicação, sendo que agora para Potência e Banco de Canais é possível aplicar alterações ao final.
O tempo de recarregamento das páginas foi corrigido para não apresentar mais erros.
Foi incluso dentro do menu sistema -> registros todas as modificações feitas no firmware (changelog).

Peço que façam a atualização, a ultima versão sempre fica na pasta raiz e também no diretorio de maior versão. Atual é V1.7b.

KR-WAP254G-E: 
www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/Firmware/KRAZER OS/kr-wap254g-e/
http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads...-WAP254G-E.rar

KR-WAP254G-P: 
www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/Firmware/KRAZER OS/kr-wap254g-p/ 
http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads...-WAP254G-P.rar

Abraços e quaisquer duvidas entre em contato.

Herlon Juliano
Ti Manager
[email protected] 
(19) 3256-5557 - (19) 8179-8171

----------


## 1929

Respeito ao consumidor é isso.

Valeu pessoal.
Já vamos testar.

----------


## pedemesa

Showtime!!!

Amanhã mesmo vou ver como ficou!

----------


## renatoapdo

Boa tarde Herlon!

Estou testando este firmware num *OIW-2401APG* e a principio estou gostando muito do software... mas estou tendo um pequeno problema com os clientes wireless. Deixa eu explicar...

O router está configurado como Gateway, nele tenho 3 micros conectados via ethernet e clientes DHCP funcionando bem. Servidor DHCP habilitado.

Porém tenho também mais 2 notebooks e 1 celular que se conectam via Wireless, só que estes não conseguem pegar configuração de IP via DHCP, fazendo com que eu seja obrigado a configurar estes micros manualmente.

Gostaria de saber se isso é uma característica do sistema ou se é uma falha minha na configuração.

Grande abraço e parabéns pelo trabalho.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> Boa tarde Herlon!
> 
> Estou testando este firmware num *OIW-2401APG* e a principio estou gostando muito do software... mas estou tendo um pequeno problema com os clientes wireless. Deixa eu explicar...
> 
> O router está configurado como Gateway, nele tenho 3 micros conectados via ethernet e clientes DHCP funcionando bem. Servidor DHCP habilitado.
> 
> Porém tenho também mais 2 notebooks e 1 celular que se conectam via Wireless, só que estes não conseguem pegar configuração de IP via DHCP, fazendo com que eu seja obrigado a configurar estes micros manualmente.
> 
> Gostaria de saber se isso é uma característica do sistema ou se é uma falha minha na configuração.
> ...


Olá amigo,

Testamos o firmware da kraizer e funcionou bacaninha aqui, muito rapido para reiniciar mesmo, estamos testando a performance do firmware em modo gateway e modo bridge e depois postaremos os resultados.

Referente ao seu problema, verifique se você está com algum outro servidor dhcp habilitado na sua rede, pode ser um conflito.

Testei aqui e tanto para cliente por wireless e por cabo funcionou o dhcp sem problema, o que voce pode tentar fazer é:
1) faça um reset do seu equipamento para voltar as configurações de fábrica, para isso após ligado e funcionando, segure e mantenha pressionado o reset por mais de 10 segundos, a luz do power ira ficar piscando.
2) tente conectar diretamente o por wireless e por cabo e voce verá que ele conecta normalmente e que o dhcp esta funcionando normal, a partir disso, faça cada configuração e teste.

abraços

Raoni
Cablenet

----------


## pedemesa

Galera, pra relatar aqui...

Com a versão anterior 1.7 (onde eu não conseguia setar potência), tive a impressão de que o Krazer (com sufixo P) estava travando em horários de sol (calor) mais intenso... agora atualizei para 1.7b e setei ele para a potência mínima (14dbm) e 25% e vou testar... vamos ver o que acontece... notei que o chip (RTL8186) esquenta muito. Mas muito mesmo, dá pra queimar o dedo encostando... talvez fosse interessante mandar o Krazer com um discipador...
PS: Estou usando ele (só a placa) dentro de uma caixa hermética que fica no sol depois do meio dia, e é apartir dai que ele trava...

----------


## 1929

> Galera, pra relatar aqui...
> 
> Com a versão anterior 1.7 (onde eu não conseguia setar potência), tive a impressão de que o Krazer (com sufixo P) estava travando em horários de sol (calor) mais intenso... agora atualizei para 1.7b e setei ele para a potência mínima (14dbm) e 25% e vou testar... vamos ver o que acontece... notei que o chip (RTL8186) esquenta muito. Mas muito mesmo, dá pra queimar o dedo encostando... talvez fosse interessante mandar o Krazer com um discipador...
> PS: Estou usando ele (só a placa) dentro de uma caixa hermética que fica no sol depois do meio dia, e é apartir dai que ele trava...


Olhando de cima a placa, no lado esquerdo tem uma bobina toroide. Alí pertinho tem um integrado bem pequeninho, quase na borda da placa que esquenta de queimar o dedo. Nas tuas placas também faz isso? Mesmo com o firmware antigo já esquentava.

----------


## pedemesa

Bom... esse integrado ainda não notei.. vou ver amanhã... o que eu notei mesmo foi o RTL8186 mesmo...

----------


## filzek

> Bom... esse integrado ainda não notei.. vou ver amanhã... o que eu notei mesmo foi o RTL8186 mesmo...


É normal esquentar mesmo, a placa foi desenvolvida para suportar temperaturas elevadas.

Referente ao travamento, verifique sua fonte, pode ser a mesma que não esteja suportando o consumo do rádio. Se for fonte PoE tome cuidado porque o pessoal esta com fontes que nem aguentam 60% da capacidade e param de funcionar, por isso muito cuidado.

A versao de 400mW exige 12w de consumo ou seja 12V 1A, a de 125mW exige 12V 0.8A.

Abraços

----------


## JUNIOCPD

Ola 
Instalei o novo firwmare da Krazer e funcionou perfeito em um ApRouter Wr254E Original da ApRouter.
Observei alguns detalhes que deve ser adicionado no mesmo para melhoria.

A Luz de Power não acende ficando acesso somente a luz da LAN(Cabo rede Conectado) e a Wireless, não consequi localiza a função de Reboot do Firwmare,poderia ser incluido também controle de conexoes Simultania, P2p.
Ja em modo de Operação seria ideal adicionar Modo Roteador Wan e Modo Roteador Wireless sem Nat em ambos e quando altero alguma configuração no Firwmare o mesmo ja aplica na hora,tornado o processo mais lento e para finaliza a aba Wireless onde mostra clientes conectatos seria ideal mostra o sinal dos Clientes Conectados.

Estou usando a versao 1.7.b
É isto ai pessoal minha contribuição 
Valeu
espero que seja util.

Att Junio cpd

----------


## piqueonline

Em relação a vpn, é apenas ecaminhamento de pacotes vpn ? ou ele tem função de vpn cliente / server como ipsec ?

Obrigado.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> Em relação a vpn, é apenas ecaminhamento de pacotes vpn ? ou ele tem função de vpn cliente / server como ipsec ?
> 
> Obrigado.


testei aqui a vpn e funciona direto sim, como VPN mesmo.

basta mandar ele discar para uma VPN do windows ou vice versa e funciona que é uma beleza, testei com dois tuneis e funcionaram.

----------


## piqueonline

Então seria apenas um pptp client ? ou ele tem a função de ipsec ou openvpn ?
Desculpe a ignorância, como não teho em maos um roteador que comporte esse firmware fico apenas nas duvidas.
Mas se realmente suportar cliente openvpn ou ipsec, seria muito bom.

Obrigado.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> Então seria apenas um pptp client ? ou ele tem a função de ipsec ou openvpn ?
> Desculpe a ignorância, como não teho em maos um roteador que comporte esse firmware fico apenas nas duvidas.
> Mas se realmente suportar cliente openvpn ou ipsec, seria muito bom.
> 
> Obrigado.


Ele faz naturalmente em tempo real: IPSEC VPN e NAT Transversal, como também um tunel openvpn.

O firmware é porreta mesmo.

Davi Marski

----------


## piqueonline

Qual AP mais simples eu poderia comprar e utilizar esse firmware com as opções de vpn ( ipsec ou openvpn ) ?

Obrigado namente.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> Ola 
> Instalei o novo firwmare da Krazer e funcionou perfeito em um ApRouter Wr254E Original da ApRouter.
> Observei alguns detalhes que deve ser adicionado no mesmo para melhoria.
> 
> A Luz de Power não acende ficando acesso somente a luz da LAN(Cabo rede Conectado) e a Wireless, não consequi localiza a função de Reboot do Firwmare,poderia ser incluido também controle de conexoes Simultania, P2p.
> Ja em modo de Operação seria ideal adicionar Modo Roteador Wan e Modo Roteador Wireless sem Nat em ambos e quando altero alguma configuração no Firwmare o mesmo ja aplica na hora,tornado o processo mais lento e para finaliza a aba Wireless onde mostra clientes conectatos seria ideal mostra o sinal dos Clientes Conectados.
> 
> Estou usando a versao 1.7.b
> É isto ai pessoal minha contribuição 
> ...


Oi Junio,

Eu fiz alguns testes e realmente usando a placa kr-wap254g-e e kr-wap254g-p a luz do led não ascende, mas, nas placas de 800mw e 1000mw elas ascendem normalmente, acredito que o mapeamento da gpio deva ser diferente em cada versão e o pessoal não atentou para isso, é só colocarem uma linha de comando na inilicialização do bash acertando isso, coisa simples.

Os dois modos estavam disponiveis na versao anterior do firmware somente pelo assistente, mas, não sei porque removeram, acredito que não seja usado pelos provedores mais, porque é muito mais fácil executar sobre ppoe na wlan como wan, certo?

o comando de reboot pode ser acionado como aplicar as configurações no menu sistema, mas, eles poderiam colocar um botão apenas escrito reboot, vou sugerir que eles mudem o nome de: Aplicar Alterações Avançadas para: Aplicar Alterações Avançadas / Reboot, ou então inclua um botão adicional de apenas REINICIALIZAR AP.

Colocar o sinal dos clientes wireless é relativo uma vez que não irá dar melhorias finais, mas, apresentaria um dados a mais, veja que hoje esta sendo apresentado em RSSI que é o padrão utilizado nos atheros hoje.

Não entendi o que quis dizer com mostar os clientes conectados, pode explicar melhor?
Bom é isso, do mais está muito joia o firmware mesmo, gostaria que o pessoal pudessem postar testes de troughtput usando o firmware da krazer e depois com o wappro/aprouter e dai poderiamos comparar realmente a eficiência dele, o que acham???

Davi Marski

----------


## pedemesa

Pra inclir na "lista do que falta", já havia mencionado, mas é que me faz falta mesmo... SNMP!!! Pra mim SNMP é muito importante mesmo! Se possível?!

----------


## JUNIOCPD

Ola, David Marski

Com relação a sua pergunta, quando falo sobre o sinal dos clientes é na aba Wireless Basico, tem a opcao de mostrar clientes ativos no AP ,la tem varias informaçoes como Tx de transmisão,recepcao, mac do cliente e é nesta aba que seria ideal mostrar o sinal do cliente conectado ao AP.
ajuda bastante quando usamos o radio em Modo Acess Pont e para monitorar o nivel de Sinal de clientes.
Mas no mais é ajustes simples no firwmare mesmo .
so uma duvida,Vc trabalha com eles ?
Valeu...

----------


## cbnn2010

> Bom Dia a Todos!
> 
> A Krazer lançou o novo Firmware para rádios Realtek 8186.
> 
> Para versões genéricas favor utilizar o firmware:
> http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads/firmware/KR-WispOS-8186vall
> 
> Para outros rádios veja em 
> 
> ...


 Cara ... sera q ainda ta valendo ? o link para genericas tadora do ar !

----------


## manoelpcf

Olha, comprei um Krazer kr-wap254g-hp 1w, veio com firmware original em inglês que ajustava a potência em até 26-29dbm.
Atualizei o firmware para o Krazer WisPo 1.7b, sinceramente, não gostei, todas as versões apresentão alguma coisa pendente, tipo: Quando ajusta potência, ao reiniciar volta ao estado anterior (não salva); Nivel de sinal não funciona corretamente ou não funciona; A versão 1.7b para ap Krazer de 1w, só ajusta a potência de G até 100mW.

Então se alguem puder me ajudar a retornar a versão original que vem nos aps Krazer KR-WAP254G-HP 1w, agradeço muito, pois não fiz cópia e mesmo após muita pesquisa na net, ainda não encontrei.

----------


## kfdigital

> Cara ... sera q ainda ta valendo ? o link para genericas tadora do ar !


 claro amigo tenta ai, custa nada....

----------


## 1929

Já entrou em contato com o pessoal da All Earth? Como desenvolvedores eles vão ter como te ajudar melhor.

----------


## manoelpcf

> É normal esquentar mesmo, a placa foi desenvolvida para suportar temperaturas elevadas.
> 
> Referente ao travamento, verifique sua fonte, pode ser a mesma que não esteja suportando o consumo do rádio. Se for fonte PoE tome cuidado porque o pessoal esta com fontes que nem aguentam 60% da capacidade e param de funcionar, por isso muito cuidado.
> 
> A versao de 400mW exige 12w de consumo ou seja 12V 1A, a de 125mW exige 12V 0.8A.
> 
> Abraços


Olha amigo, eu possuo um KR-WAP254G-HP 1W, só que o WISPOS 1.7b só ajusta B até 100mW, G não chega aos 200mW, só que o firmware que veio no AP ajustava as duas BG para 800mW, tem como postar uma que faça isso, pois a 1.7b não faz. Grato.

----------


## sauloneto

Gostaria de saber como faço para atribuir um ip fixo atraves de mac no DHCP. procurei e nao encontrei onde faz isso nesse firmware. 

Outra duvida é sobre a versao all, baixei ontem do site so que veio versao 1.7 nao 1.7b. Onde tem disponivel a versao 1.7b?

Obrigado

----------


## eumesmoleo

estou com o mesmo problema aqui após atualizar o firmware original
para o recente firmware WISPOS 1.7b .
estou a procura também da versão original ...

----------


## LeopoldoMeireles

Gostaria de saber se a versão para atheros funciona no tp-link wr.543g, se alguem ja testou?

Vlw

----------


## 1929

O que vem a ser o parâmetro "vida" na aba TCP/IP sub aba WAN?
Lá tem opção de 1-128 e vem com default de 64.

Já vi isso em outros firwmares só com nome diferente.

----------


## manoelpcf

> estou com o mesmo problema aqui após atualizar o firmware original
> para o recente firmware WISPOS 1.7b .
> estou a procura também da versão original ...


 
Amigo, vc já conseguiu o firmware original para seu AP, caso tenha conseguido, passe a informação, pois ainda estou a procura. grato.

----------


## foxitu

quando vai ta disponível o firmware pra o krazer wap354? ja ta fazendo aniversário...

----------


## 1929

> quando vai ta disponível o firmware pra o krazer wap354? ja ta fazendo aniversário...


Dá uma olhada:

Krazer

----------


## foxitu

tenta baixar la se você consegui me avisa desde o começo sempre deu esse erro


The page cannot be found

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
Please try the following:

Make sure that the Web site address displayed in the address bar of your browser is spelled and formatted correctly.
If you reached this page by clicking a link, contact the Web site administrator to alert them that the link is incorrectly formatted.
Click the Back button to try another link.
HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.
Internet Information Services (IIS)

Technical Information (for support personnel)

Go to Microsoft Product Support Services and perform a title search for the words HTTP and 404.
Open IIS Help, which is accessible in IIS Manager (inetmgr), and search for topics titled Web Site Setup, Common Administrative Tasks, and About Custom Error Messages.



uma belezura só

----------


## 1929

Tem razão. 
Dá pag não encontrada. Isto quer dizer que eles não disponibilizaram mesmo.
Como eu não tenho este ap nunca havia testado. Os outros estão baixando.

----------


## foxitu

sim os outros baixa normalmente mas de certa forma acho sacanagem pois eles tinha que disponibilizar roteador da kazer nada mais justo utilizar firmware da krazer... mas não acabo amarrado ao ap router ja que é o único que oferece suporte pra esse ap...

----------


## 1929

> sim os outros baixa normalmente mas de certa forma acho sacanagem pois eles tinha que disponibilizar roteador da kazer nada mais justo utilizar firmware da krazer... mas não acabo amarrado ao ap router ja que é o único que oferece suporte pra esse ap...


Procura pelo usuário Filzek aqui no Under.
E muito aberto a sugestões. Envia uma mensagem privada para ele.
Ou telefona lá na AllEarth e conversa com o Daniel ou Erik. Daí já vê se dá para esperar ou não.

----------


## filzek

> Procura pelo usuário Filzek aqui no Under.
> E muito aberto a sugestões. Envia uma mensagem privada para ele.
> Ou telefona lá na AllEarth e conversa com o Daniel ou Erik. Daí já vê se dá para esperar ou não.


Opa, Chamou estou aqui.

Bom, encontramos o problema era uma questão de segurança para o arquvio .bix, será corrigido na segunda-feira e o download liberado para o wap354

abraços

Erick

----------


## 1929

> Opa, Chamou estou aqui.
> 
> Bom, encontramos o problema era uma questão de segurança para o arquvio .bix, será corrigido na segunda-feira e o download liberado para o wap354
> 
> abraços
> 
> Erick


E daí tchê! 
Está sempre de prontidão, parece.
Aproveitando sua aparição, há alguma previsão de colocar um medidor de CCQ no firmware novo?
Estou utilizando aqui ele com placas da Krazer e experimentei com a CPE Soft e gostei.
Achei esta CPE muito sensível na recepção.
Só mais uma dúvida: na config de potencia, qual é a melhor opção, reduzir a potencia direto nos cursores para modo G e B, ou então configura-los no máximo e depois reduzir nas porcentagens?
Parece que eu li alguma coisa a respeito disso que voce postou mas não achei mais. Se não me engano tem alguma coisa a ver com alguma vantagem na sensibilidade quando seta a potencia pelo máximo e depois diminui na porcentagem. É isso?

----------


## foxitu

opa filzek sai hoje mesmo? esse firmware da suporta aos wap354 com as mini pci da engenius né?

aproveitando to com um probleminha pra atualiza meu zinwell g220 pra wispOS depois que atualiza tudo... da bem sucedido tento acessa-lo pelo navegador e fala que a home.asp não pode ser encontrada tem idéia de onde eu to errando e como arruma isso?

e uma ultima duvida que não tem nada a ver com o típico mas alguém sabe algum firmware pra usar com um 3Com 3crwer101u-75 ? ele é ótimo mas falto um controle de banda nele =/

----------


## gilmarzinho

Oi!
Você pode me ensinar a atualizar meu AP GTS que atual está 2.0?
Quero colocar 7.3 aprouter mas não consigo entender 6.x 7.x e o próprio gerador licenciador.

----------


## foxitu

olha nunca mexi com esse ap mas se vc esta com o gerador de licença é só baixar o firmware no site da ap router só não sei se ele oferece suporte pro seu ap... é realtec 8186?

----------


## foxitu

olha sinceridade, esperava um firmware com controle de banda em portugues e tudo mais que o wispos tem... não o mesmo firmware que o pessoal do suporte da krazer me passo pra dizer que eles manda com firmware que funciona a placa da senao... decepciono nessa o jeito é pagar a licença aprouter =/ muito triste isso

----------


## gilmarzinho

Eu preciso urgente de um especialista em Atualizar AP.
O Meu é o Super AP Power GTS do release 4.
Suponho de tanto ouvir e ler posts, acredito que poderei fazer atualização do meu AP GTS de 2.0 para 7.3
Mas pra isso terei de ter a mão mágica de você pois estou todo confuso em o que seria 6.x e 7.x?

Me ajude!

----------


## foxitu

bom dei uma procurada rápida realmente ao que parece suporta... voce vai ter que fazer pra versão 6.1... pois a 7.3 é só pra produtos aprouter, até da pra por mas é uma gambiarra só. Baixa o firmware 6.1 no site da aprouter joga no seu roteador, no gerador de licença você vai por o mac do aparelho e manda gerar pra 6.x ele vai gera um arquivo la que tu faz up no rotiador depois que ele tiver com o firmware aprouter

qualquer duvida manda uma mp

----------


## 1929

Para a versão 6.1 pode fazer a troca que vai muito bem. Na época que fiz, consultei o suporte da GTS e eles não garantiram. Mas funcionou. E entre a versão 6.1 e as mais novas, não vejo grandes diferenças. A não ser que use ele para gerenciar banda e grupos de usuários. Mas a 6 ja é boa nisso.
Como eu uso como cliente ISP, e fazemos tudo no servidor MK, para nós é indiferente se for 6 ou 7.

Uma coisa de bom com a troca, é que voce vai poder mexer com a potencia. Pelo manual do GTS parece que eles tem potencia fixa e em 250mW em modo B. Em modo G é 100. E não tem como mexer nisso.
Com Aprouter ou o firmware da Krazer voce pode baixar a potencia até a sua necessidade

----------


## filzek

> olha sinceridade, esperava um firmware com controle de banda em portugues e tudo mais que o wispos tem... não o mesmo firmware que o pessoal do suporte da krazer me passo pra dizer que eles manda com firmware que funciona a placa da senao... decepciono nessa o jeito é pagar a licença aprouter =/ muito triste isso


Boa Noite,

bom, quanto ao firmware do 354 não ira ter atualizações do Krazer WispOS para ele pois o projeto 354 foi declarado EOL no meio do ano passado, e não tem continuação para ele por ser de alto custo e ter soluções melhores atualmente em 5.8ghz que é o caso de nossa placa KR-WAP5150N-A que suporta A/N nativamente com até 400mw de potência regulavel e com excelente taxa de transferencia. Para ela apenas esta disponivel o firmware original da propria Ralink com configurações excelentes e de extrema qualidade.

Estamos trabalhando para portar o Krazer WispOS para a placa 5.8 e devera estar pronto final de julho começo de agosto.

Abraços

Erick Filzek
Krazer Technologies
[email protected]

----------


## 1929

> olha sinceridade, esperava um firmware com controle de banda em portugues e tudo mais que o wispos tem... não o mesmo firmware que o pessoal do suporte da krazer me passo pra dizer que eles manda com firmware que funciona a placa da senao... decepciono nessa o jeito é pagar a licença aprouter =/ muito triste isso





> Boa Noite,
> 
> bom, quanto ao firmware do 354 não ira ter atualizações do Krazer WispOS para ele pois o projeto 354 foi declarado EOL no meio do ano passado, e não tem continuação para ele por ser de alto custo e ter soluções melhores atualmente em 5.8ghz que é o caso de nossa placa KR-WAP5150N-A que suporta A/N nativamente com até 400mw de potência regulavel e com excelente taxa de transferencia. Para ela apenas esta disponivel o firmware original da propria Ralink com configurações excelentes e de extrema qualidade.
> 
> Estamos trabalhando para portar o Krazer WispOS para a placa 5.8 e devera estar pronto final de julho começo de agosto.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Erick Filzek
> ...


Filzek, fala mais sobre esta placa WAP5150N. Ela é protocolo 802.11N? e neste caso para uso como ponto a ponto, que tipo de antenas se usaria? Pois pelo que sei o protocolo N é para ser usado com duas ou 3 antenas.
Estou para fazer um ponto a ponto e gostaria de ver de perto esta opção, pois a opção de usar produto krazer como ap cliente b/g está dando muito certo. Se em 5.8 seguir a qualidade do 2.4 vai ficar bom.

----------


## pedrokamp0s

Uso o firmware KR-WAP254G-E V1.7b no meus ap's: Gi-link 2204a & Engenius 1221 ! ! tentei upar p/ versão ''todos8186'' mas o controle de potençia (CCK) não quis salvar para 100mW ...

até agora está funcionando tudo! ex: controle de banda, potençia, ele exibe os clientes conectados ( alguns firmwares tem deficiençia nisso) ...

estpu impressionado! 

obrigado!

----------


## pedrokamp0s

só não entendi uma coisinha: 

tipo, eu coloca a potençia(cck) que ue desejo ex:100mW ... só q depois disso ainda vem outra opção ''pot~ençia de saida'' ( ex: 25% , 50% ...)

eu não entendi essa opção! como funciona?

vlw =P

----------


## 1929

> só não entendi uma coisinha: 
> 
> tipo, eu coloca a potençia(cck) que ue desejo ex:100mW ... só q depois disso ainda vem outra opção ''pot~ençia de saida'' ( ex: 25% , 50% ...)
> 
> eu não entendi essa opção! como funciona?
> 
> vlw =P


Eu vi uma explicação do Filzek sobre isso e parece que é assim: você seleciona a potencia no máximo para que a sensibilidade de recepção também seja excitada ao máximo e depois reduz a potencia nas porcentagens. Achei estranho mas parece que funciona.

----------


## lucianogf

depois de todas estas atualizações no firmware e no site, qual pode ser usado em APs genéricos de 5 portas como o G-Link e o Gi-Link, e qual pode ser usado no 5460AP?

----------


## hampage

filzek, estou desesperadamente tentando conectar externamente meu computador por RDP (remote desktop protocol) ou por ultraVNC server e não tem jeito, mesmo configurando a porta certa no forward do router ele não esta me dando acesso de fora da rede local, estou usando o ip externo e tudo e nao tem jeito. ja tentei tambem colocar o computador que sera acessado como DMZ e tambem nao adiantou. O que pode ser, pode me ajudar a configurar? obrigado

----------


## filzek

> filzek, estou desesperadamente tentando conectar externamente meu computador por RDP (remote desktop protocol) ou por ultraVNC server e não tem jeito, mesmo configurando a porta certa no forward do router ele não esta me dando acesso de fora da rede local, estou usando o ip externo e tudo e nao tem jeito. ja tentei tambem colocar o computador que sera acessado como DMZ e tambem nao adiantou. O que pode ser, pode me ajudar a configurar? obrigado


Se você usa o Krazer WispOS é muito simples amigo, por DMZ ele via encaminhar todas as portas para seu IP, por Encaminhamento de IP apenas a porta ou range de portas que tu mandar, bem simples.

Caso esteja usando o Krazer WispOS e não esteja conseguindo, então o bug pode ser a configuração do seu Windows/Linux/Sistema operacional, com bloqueio de firewall ou então bloqueio de sua operadora de internet,

abraços

Erick Filzek

----------


## filzek

> Filzek, fala mais sobre esta placa WAP5150N. Ela é protocolo 802.11N? e neste caso para uso como ponto a ponto, que tipo de antenas se usaria? Pois pelo que sei o protocolo N é para ser usado com duas ou 3 antenas.
> Estou para fazer um ponto a ponto e gostaria de ver de perto esta opção, pois a opção de usar produto krazer como ap cliente b/g está dando muito certo. Se em 5.8 seguir a qualidade do 2.4 vai ficar bom.


Bom vamos lá, placa KR-WAP5150N-A é para 5.8ghz com camada 802.11A e 802.11N, ela é nativa em modo A (400mW por hardware controlado por software) e nativa em modo N (100mW por hardware controlado por software), ela tem extrema sensibilidad e alta taxa de transmissão/recepção, com isso, você consegue links PTP excelentes com ela.

Estamos finalizando nossa CPE 5.8GHz usando este modelo com antena integrada de 16dBi/18dBi/20dBi, ao custo de R$ 170.00 / R$ 189.00 / R$ 215.00.

Esse modelo de placa usa apenas 1T1R em camada de 150Mbps (por isso modelo 5150N-A).

Em PTP com a CPE com antena de 16dBi é possivel links de até 7km com throughput de cerca de 20Mbps. Com 4km ela da cerca de 35Mbps.

Estaremos lançando a versão 2T2R (KR-WAP5300N-A) até o final de agosto começo de setembro, onde ela chegará a 200Mbps com antena Mimo de 16dBi.

As antenas de 18dBi fecham link de até 15km e a antena de 20dBi(21dBi) fecham link de máximo 25km.

Você pode utilizar antenas de disco da Aquario ou Proeletronic de 5.8 que vai funcionar beleza, com alto rendimento.

Recomendo a sua utilização imediata, vai gostar muito.

Custo da placa é de cerca de R$ 110.00 para distribuidor, R$ 132.00 para revenda e R$ 149.00 para final.

Aguardamos seu contato de compra e de consultoria técnica gratuita.

Abraços

Erick Filzek
Krazer Technologies
(19) 3256-5557

----------


## hampage

> Se você usa o Krazer WispOS é muito simples amigo, por DMZ ele via encaminhar todas as portas para seu IP, por Encaminhamento de IP apenas a porta ou range de portas que tu mandar, bem simples.
> 
> Caso esteja usando o Krazer WispOS e não esteja conseguindo, então o bug pode ser a configuração do seu Windows/Linux/Sistema operacional, com bloqueio de firewall ou então bloqueio de sua operadora de internet,
> 
> abraços
> 
> Erick Filzek


sim, estou usando o Krazer, mas com o aprouter tambem nao funcionou... quando eu ligo o modem do net virtua diretamente na placa de rede do pc consigo acessar sem problemas, porem quando passa pelo router ai nao funciona... isso com DMZ inclusive, como eu disse... da uma mao!

----------


## 1929

> Bom vamos lá, placa KR-WAP5150N-A é para 5.8ghz com camada 802.11A e 802.11N, ela é nativa em modo A (400mW por hardware controlado por software) e nativa em modo N (100mW por hardware controlado por software), ela tem extrema sensibilidad e alta taxa de transmissão/recepção, com isso, você consegue links PTP excelentes com ela.
> 
> Estamos finalizando nossa CPE 5.8GHz usando este modelo com antena integrada de 16dBi/18dBi/20dBi, ao custo de R$ 170.00 / R$ 189.00 / R$ 215.00.
> 
> Esse modelo de placa usa apenas 1T1R em camada de 150Mbps (por isso modelo 5150N-A).
> 
> Em PTP com a CPE com antena de 16dBi é possivel links de até 7km com throughput de cerca de 20Mbps. Com 4km ela da cerca de 35Mbps.
> 
> Estaremos lançando a versão 2T2R (KR-WAP5300N-A) até o final de agosto começo de setembro, onde ela chegará a 200Mbps com antena Mimo de 16dBi.
> ...


Filzek, como ficaria o uso desta placa em links de 40 a 60km com antena externa de maior ganho?
Preciso fazer algumas repetidoras nesta distância para trazer um link de 20 mega.
Consigo este tráfego? E como fica a capacidade de lidar com um número alto de pacotes?

----------


## rafaelhol

Gostaria de saber ??
quando é que ele vai dar uma resposta para o problema do zinwell G220 plus...
Pois instalo o firmware KR-WispOS-8186vall "aquele para todos os modelos de radio 8186"
e não funciona!
Instala tudo perfeito por TFTP pois pelo instalador executavel da erro!
ele ativa a interface wireless 
ativa o dhcp
tudo certinhu.. (comunicação da rede ok!)
Pinga pro 192.168.1.254 tudo certinhu...
Só quando chega a hora de acessar a interface grafica pelo web browser 192.168.1.254, mostra que a pagina
não pode ser exibida.
Nota: Utilizo navegador padrão (internet explorer 6) 
(windows Xp Sp3)
Peço por favor ao amigo da (allearth) que possa estar fazendo uma atualização do firmware para que possamos
estar usando esse firmware execelente em nossos radios da zinwell G220 g120.
Pois são varios os relatos de pessoa que estão na mesma situação tentando instalar esse firmware nos g220 
e não conseguem acessa-lo via web browser...
Desde de já muito agradecido...
E espero que pelo menos você responda nem que seja pra nós dar um noticia boa!!
Pois precisamos!!! 
Atenção galera do ZINWELL G220 G120 
Vamo se unir...hehehe quem sabe a atualização solução de nossos problemas esteja ainda hoje para
download!! hehehe

Thanksss my friend
E parabens pelo topico!

----------


## filzek

> Gostaria de saber ??
> quando é que ele vai dar uma resposta para o problema do zinwell G220 plus...
> Pois instalo o firmware KR-WispOS-8186vall "aquele para todos os modelos de radio 8186"
> e não funciona!
> Instala tudo perfeito por TFTP pois pelo instalador executavel da erro!
> ele ativa a interface wireless 
> ativa o dhcp
> tudo certinhu.. (comunicação da rede ok!)
> Pinga pro 192.168.1.254 tudo certinhu...
> ...


Bom Dia Amigo,

bom, nao temos nenhum radio desse modelo especifico para modelarmos o firmware para ele, porem, se voce desejar nos enviar um radio como doacao para portabilidade de firmware (desde que esteja funcionando é claro), poderemos entao verificar o porque nao roda e entao portar corretamente para ele okay?

Entre em contato com o pessoal da Krazer no telefone (19) 3256-5557 e fale com o pessoal da parte tecnica, pode ser com o Herlon e ou Raoni para eles te passarem o endereço de envio do radio em carater de doacao tecnica.

abracos

Daniel
Krazer Tecnologies
(19) 3256-5556

----------


## Ricardomira77

Alguem pode dar uma dica de como eu configuro o QOS ?
eu tenho speedy de 1mb com 300kb de up
quero dividir entre 5 ips
meu dhcp ta de 100 a 105
Valeu...

----------


## tmille

galera, instalei a versao 7 generica em um globaltronic gtr2411 e ficou muito bom. uso em modo bridge, com wireless em modo client com repetidor habilitado. Potencia de saida em 50% e potencia omdf no total.

Duvidas
A potencia da banda B nao ta salvando, eu altero, aplico e quando reinicia, volta no padrao.

No meu roteador principal tenho controle por mac na lan e nao so no wireless, mas quando conecto pelo repetidor eu conigo conectar no principal mesmo tendo o mac negado. ja se eu conecto direto pelo principal nao consigo conexao. pensei q o repetidor nao estivesse passando o mac para o principal, mas tenho no principal um controle de dhcp estatico e funciona, logo o mac esta sendo passado ao principal.
o que pode ser?

abraços

----------


## hampage

> sim, estou usando o Krazer, mas com o aprouter tambem nao funcionou... quando eu ligo o modem do net virtua diretamente na placa de rede do pc consigo acessar sem problemas, porem quando passa pelo router ai nao funciona... isso com DMZ inclusive, como eu disse... da uma mao!


Daniel, e quanto a minha duvida?

----------


## filzek

> sim, estou usando o Krazer, mas com o aprouter tambem nao funcionou... quando eu ligo o modem do net virtua diretamente na placa de rede do pc consigo acessar sem problemas, porem quando passa pelo router ai nao funciona... isso com DMZ inclusive, como eu disse... da uma mao!


Bom Dia Amigo,

Testamos encaminhamento de porta, DMZ e redirecionamento de portas e estao funcionando 100%, com speedy, net virtual, ip dedicado, com dyndns tudo okay, o problema deve ser com o seu provedor.

No firmware WISPOS todas as opçoes estao 100% funcionando referente a isso, ultimo teste 07 de junho de 2010, funcionando em todas as versões desde a v1.0 até a v1.7b

Abraços

Herlon Juliano
TI Manager
Krazer Technologies
[email protected]

----------


## hampage

> Bom Dia Amigo,
> 
> Testamos encaminhamento de porta, DMZ e redirecionamento de portas e estao funcionando 100%, com speedy, net virtual, ip dedicado, com dyndns tudo okay, o problema deve ser com o seu provedor.
> 
> No firmware WISPOS todas as opçoes estao 100% funcionando referente a isso, ultimo teste 07 de junho de 2010, funcionando em todas as versões desde a v1.0 até a v1.7b
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Herlon Juliano
> ...


aqui não funciona, tentei de tudo que foi jeito, simplesmente não enxerga / não está aberta a porta do remote desktop connection ou do VNC server, nenhum dos dois funciona, aí eu fiz o teste ligando o meu net virtua diretamente na placa de rede do computador e funcionou perfeitamente, então tenho certeza absoluta que é um problema com o firmware. Você precisaria testar com o Remote Desktop Connection do windows ou com o realVNC pra ver como nao funciona.

----------


## filzek

> aqui não funciona, tentei de tudo que foi jeito, simplesmente não enxerga / não está aberta a porta do remote desktop connection ou do VNC server, nenhum dos dois funciona, aí eu fiz o teste ligando o meu net virtua diretamente na placa de rede do computador e funcionou perfeitamente, então tenho certeza absoluta que é um problema com o firmware. Você precisaria testar com o Remote Desktop Connection do windows ou com o realVNC pra ver como nao funciona.


Bom Dia Amigo, hampage

Todas as portas usadas nos aplicativos na qual perguntou estao sendo encaminhadas normalmente, testamos aqui com remote desktop, vnc server, radmin, logme, ftp, e todas mais. 

Impossível voce nao estar conseguindo utiliza-las, todos os testes foram refeitos dia 18/06/2010, em todas as versões atuais dos firmware KrazerOS e todos 100% funcionando.

Você deve estar com algum problema em sua NET.

No Roteador a configuração é extremamente fácil, bastando:

Menu Principal -> Firewall - Encaminhamento de Portas
Habilite (marque) *Habilitar Port Forwarding*
*Coloque o Endereço IP do seu Computador (IP FIXO INTERNO DO SEU COMPUTADOR)*
*O Protocolo: pode deixar AMBOS*
*Se for uma porta apenas coloque o numero dela em: Intervalo de Portas:*
*E Depois coloque um nome para a porta em: Comment:*
*e clique em Aplicar Mudanças*

*o quadro ficara mais ou menos assim*

*cal IP Address**Protocol**Port Range**Comment**Select*192.168.1.74TCP+UDP31800-31810 office-p2p192.168.1.74TCP+UDP4899office-radmin192.168.1.55TCP+UDP5060-5061Casa-Voip192.168.1.74TCP+UDP3389office-conexaotemota

E Pronto, tudo funcionará perfeitamente.

Abraços

Herlon Juliano
TI Manager
Krazer Technologies
[email protected]

----------


## hampage

descobri o problema, era porque estava tentando conectar da propria rede, porem usando o ip externo, nao funciona, para conectar pelo IP tem que ser de um rede de fora... outra conexao internet...

outra duvida, aquele controle de potencia do firmware krazer para banda G e banda B, funciona mesmo?

----------


## edcentec

OLa, estou com um probleminha aqui em um aquario APR2426, usei o arquivo versao 1.7, KR-WispOS-8186vall....procedi conforme as instrucoes do manual em PDF, comecou tudo OK mas quando deu "Now is rebooting" depois deu "Update fail"....(nao foi desconectado a energia).
Meu problema e o seguinte agora: Nao consigo mais conecta-lo em modo TFTP....ou seja, nao tem como eu tentar de novo com este firmware e nem a voltar a firmware original do meu Aquario, pois o PC nao o reconhece mais....so da "conectividade nula ou limitada" ele ficou com um IP maluco que o PC nao reconhece mais.

Ja tentei reboot, reset ,modo TFTP, mas o IP continua maluco...

Endereço físico: 00-0C-6E-92-91-3F
Endereço IP: 169.254.13.214
Máscara de sub-rede: 255.255.0.0
Gateway padrão: 169.254.13.214
Servidor DNS: 
Servidor WINS: 

Socorro!!!! meu APR2426 morreu com este firmware!!!
Alguem pode me ajudar com este ou a voltar o original?
Como fazer pro Pc reconhece-lo novamente?

----------


## thiagotgc

Bom amigos, tenho 2 Engenius 1221 atualizei uma com esse firm: http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads...S-8186vall.exe

Porem na parte inicial o medidor de sinal não aparece, simplesmente aparece "em branco" sem barra de sinal.

E o LED de WIRELESS fica piscando, continuamente!!

Ja na outra SENAO que esta com Firm Original, o LED wireless fica aceso normalmente.

Por favor, alguem sabe se é problema no Firm, ou oq? Qual seria o melhor firm pra meu caso?

Aguardo!!!

----------


## 1929

> Bom amigos, tenho 2 Engenius 1221 atualizei uma com esse firm: http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads...S-8186vall.exe
> 
> Porem na parte inicial o medidor de sinal não aparece, simplesmente aparece "em branco" sem barra de sinal.
> 
> E o LED de WIRELESS fica piscando, continuamente!!
> 
> Ja na outra SENAO que esta com Firm Original, o LED wireless fica aceso normalmente.
> 
> Por favor, alguem sabe se é problema no Firm, ou oq? Qual seria o melhor firm pra meu caso?
> ...


 Você usou o firefox para fazer a atualização e configuraçã? eles recomnedam o Internet Explorer

----------


## thiagotgc

> Você usou o firefox para fazer a atualização e configuraçã? eles recomnedam o Internet Explorer


Que nada.. Usei o proprio atualizador dele.....

Ele atualizou sem problemas, porem não aparece o nivel de sinal, como aparece na imagem abaixo:

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3314/81411082.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tambem só aparece 3 modos, nao aparece o moto router, pela wan e/ou pela wireless...

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4962/78825595.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E no Registro (SYSLOG) da erro da pagina.

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/5207/93276567.jpg


Alguma ideia???? Por favor, preciso disso funcionando perfeitamente, nas 2 AP! =/

----------


## 1929

Primeiro, para mim aparece a versão 1.7B. ESte é uma atualizaão de 10/03/2010.
npo seu está aparecendo 1.7. Na 1.7B o medidor está funcionando, assim como a alteração de potencia.

Segundo, no modo bridger não aparece o medidor de sinal. Ele só vai aparecere em cliente isp. Este modo é roteado. Voce dá um ip para a lan interna e em wan voce pode deixar static ou pegar ip dhcp.

----------


## thiagotgc

Certo, na verdade o medidor eu testei em todos os jeitos.. e nao deu certo...

Voce tem ai a versão 1.7b???

PS: Qual melhor Firm? Ap Router ou KRAZER!

----------


## 1929

Downloads

Lá tem para vários modelos. Tem um que é genérico. Como eu nunca usei o genérico não saberia te dizer.
Mas entra em contato com eles para confirmar qual a versão correta para você.

----------


## thiagotgc

Bom, achei qual serve.

Esta aqui

http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads...-WAP254G-P.exe

Rodando na Engenius Senao 1221

----------


## AndrioPJ

estou querendo instalar esse firmeware em um Aprouter WAP354.
pergunto:
- o firmeware - WAP354HA é o firmeware Krazer compativel com o Aprouter WAP354?
- o Aprouter WAP354 trabalha em 2.4 e em 5.8... ao utilizar o firmeware Krazer essa funcionalidade sera mantida?

----------


## thiagotgc

Testei todos, e preferi o WAPPRO

----------


## sardelari

Tentei Instalar no EDMAX 7209 e não deu Certo, tentei usando o programinha (KRAZER_WispOS) e da que a conexção Falhou (IP CORRETO E LIGADO COM BOTÃO RESET APERTADO) tentei tb. Usando op TFTP Cliente; nesse caso ele mostra que carregopu, mas o Radio na Reinicia..

Consegui voltar Fimware original....ALGUEM PODE AJUDAR?

----------


## rogeriodj

> Tentei Instalar no EDMAX 7209 e não deu Certo, tentei usando o programinha (KRAZER_WispOS) e da que a conexção Falhou (IP CORRETO E LIGADO COM BOTÃO RESET APERTADO) tentei tb. Usando op TFTP Cliente; nesse caso ele mostra que carregopu, mas o Radio na Reinicia..
> 
> Consegui voltar Fimware original....ALGUEM PODE AJUDAR?


Não funciona nesse AP, pois o hardware dele não atende as configurarções do firmware, ou seja, esse AP é muito fraco...

----------


## sardelari

Extranho, pois é o HARDEWARE dele é o REALTEK 8186, e deveria funcionar né:

Bem que AP VC ACONSELHA ENTÃO rogeriodj?

----------


## Herlon

Boa tarde,

Pessoal estamos lançando a versão mais nova do firmware Krazer OS v1.7c, está disponível no site Krazer & Falou Wireless, falou Krazer! na sessão de Downloads --> Krazer OS --> KR-WAP254G-P.

Foi colocado bloqueio RTLAPConf e outras mudanças.

Abraço

----------


## pedrokamp0s

> Bom amigos, tenho 2 Engenius 1221 atualizei uma com esse firm: http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads...S-8186vall.exe
> 
> Porem na parte inicial o medidor de sinal não aparece, simplesmente aparece "em branco" sem barra de sinal.
> 
> E o LED de WIRELESS fica piscando, continuamente!!
> 
> Ja na outra SENAO que esta com Firm Original, o LED wireless fica aceso normalmente.
> 
> Por favor, alguem sabe se é problema no Firm, ou oq? Qual seria o melhor firm pra meu caso?
> ...


cara tentei com esse e não deu certo ( tanto p/ meus eng. 1221 , qnto para o G-link , e oiw tech! ) o que deu certo foi essa versão akê: 

KR-WAP254G-E  

pode confiar q vai pegar! 

OBS: eu baxei essa versão a uns 6 meses atras e pegou no meu! se não pegar deve ser pq tá com versão nova! qualquer coisa te mando meu firmware (mais Antigo! ^^ ) 

! esse KRAZER OS é show! =D 

abraço

----------


## wala

Ta faltando nesse firware a opção aplicar todas as configuraoes para que se faça tudo primeiro e depois aplique pois isso e muito util caso for mudar o nome da rede e o modo de operação entre outras.

----------


## darkorion

alguem sabe dizer se funciona no ap 3com 3crwer101u-75? decobri que o chipset é da atheros 2317 (tive que desmontar meu ap para descobrir hehehe) agora sera que funciona? ou tem algum firmware que funcione nele?

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

controle de potencia não funciona, mesmo erro das versões antigas...

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Comprei 2 APs KRAZER WAP KR-2150N-HP 3G mas nenhum dos dois funciona o 3G apesar da Krazer me garantir que funcionaria. Depois de contato com a Krazer me informaram que o firmware atual desabilita o 3G e que terria que usar o firmware anterior mas não me mandaram até hoje (15 dias aguardando) o tal firmware. Alguem deste forum teria este firmware para me fornecer?

----------


## lucianopk

Bom dia! este firmware serve nos ap da DLING MODELO DI524, e no da TENDA MODELO W311R+, todos com o chipset da RALINK RT 3050F, GRATO

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Pessoal tenho um wap354, ele tem chip na wlan ralink, queria por o firmware da krazer OS pra testar, visto que o original é bem pobre e o da AProuter fica travando o equipamento.

Pois bem, o firmware da krazer está no diretorio www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/Firmware/KRAZER OS/KR-WAP354H Atheros Full Channel/

então pelo que se vê diz o nome Atheros, será que o firmware é so pra uma versão do WAP354 com chipset atheros ou funcionaria no no ralink?

Tenho medo de Upar e matar o meu radinho!

Está faltando explicação por parte deles, porque esse atheros ae, o meu krazer wap354 a wlan é ralink, alguem já testou funcionou normal? não tem nada a ver esse nome atheros ae no diretório se confundiram quanto ao chip dele é isso? 

preciso saber pois estou doido pra upar o firmware pra testar.

----------


## lucianogf

Qual deles serve pra AP genérico de 5 portas? Tipo G-Link.

valeu

----------


## tecnicoely

pois e pessoal comprei uma cpe de tal de filzek e ate hoje nao achei o firmewre e nem o ap para vender no saite dele pois mem manual tem acho que nao tem pois ja temtei conetar ele no consegui peguei o modem adsl tompson 510v6 modo bridg e configurei na cpe _Krazer_ KR-_WAP48A_-_N para discar ppooe nao vai ,,,so roda como rooter ,,,hummm o pior que nao achei nunhum firmewre para trocar nc cpe ,,tem pesquizar sobre esse cpe nao acho nada o firmewre dela e_ _Krazer_ KR-_WAP48A_-_N_ v1.1 e wispos mais nao parece com nenhu desse do site da wispos help se algue teve esse ploblema ....obrigado desde ja

----------


## Steve

Oi, pessoal tenho um problema. Comprei uma PCBA KR-WAP5150N-A com a versão Version 3.2.0.0 ela está pra um cliente com vários PC's, o caso é que a pagina do HOTSPOT do MIKROTIK fica reaparecendo sempre que alguem tem entrar quando outro já está logado. O esquema aqui tenho um MIKROTIK por cabo para um Bullet da Ubiquiti que é AP principal tenho outro Bullet do mesmo que tambem está no mesmo esquema da placa KR-WAP5150N-A, mais ele não tem o mesmo problema só os PC's logados nela.
Como resolvo isso?

----------


## claudiobf

Aguma opção para cadastrar mais de 20 clientes no controle de acesso ? E tenho como controlar a banda dos clientes por mac ? gostei do Firmware da Krazer, mas ficam estas dificuldades, que~são simples de resolver nos wappro e aprouter. Abraço a todos...

----------


## claudiobf

Bom dia.... Alguma forma de cadastrar mais de 20 clientes neste firmware ? Achei ele ótimo, mas vi esta limitação... Grato..

----------


## infoservwireless

Ola Boa Noite a todos!!
Alguem ja usou em PTp de 1,5Km as CPE 5.8 da Krazer? Se sim, qual a banda que passou? como ficou?

Abraço a todos!!
Aceito sugestões para esse PTP com baixo custo..
preciso nesse PTP um trafego de no minimo 20mega

----------


## Navega

boa noite galeraa preciso de um socorro aki! É o seguinte tenho varios krazer's aki WAP354-NB. 
uso ele no provedor para fazer PTP em 5.8ghz só q desse dia para agora tem um que para de passar internet.
Tipo uso o sistema de hotspot ai é assim: 
MIKROTIK<-->(01)AP WAP354-NB5.8GHZ<-->(02)APWAP354-NB5.8GHZ<----->CABO<-->(03)APWAP354-NB 5.8GHZ<-->(04)EDIMAX5.8GHZ<-->CABO<->(05)EDIMAX2.4GHZ<-->(CLIENTES). Seguindo o raciocinio tipo consigo pingar para tds eles e a internet funfa normal ai derrepente a net cai tipo hotspot nao entra nem pelo rai ai continua pingando normal como se estivesse tudo normal, mais a net nao passa, qndo reinicio o AP (03) volta a funcionar. cheguei a pensar q fosse o firmware ai baixei o WAP354-AH ele esta pedindo a senha mais nao sei ql é alguem pode me ajudar com os dois problemas!! Ficarei muito grato

OBS: Isso começou a pouco tempo.

----------


## filzek

> Comprei 2 APs KRAZER WAP KR-2150N-HP 3G mas nenhum dos dois funciona o 3G apesar da Krazer me garantir que funcionaria. Depois de contato com a Krazer me informaram que o firmware atual desabilita o 3G e que terria que usar o firmware anterior mas não me mandaram até hoje (15 dias aguardando) o tal firmware. Alguem deste forum teria este firmware para me fornecer?


Lançamos um firmware novo da Krazer para os roteadores 3G, muitos modens portados e funcionais!!!
Para atualizar deve entrar em contato com o suporte

0800-891-2232

----------


## bitsfly

Fla galera,
tenho 4 Krazer WAP5150N-A, nunca usei. Ontem configurei 2 pra ptp a menos de 2km, tive dificuldades em wds. fui atualizar firmware, KR-WAP5150N-A-V3.3.3.1-novo e o equipamento nao tenho acesso mais.


Alguem tem ideia o pode ser feito?

----------


## Navega

*PROBLEMA AO ACESSO WAP-354HA*
Gente me ajuda...
Atualizei o firmware do meu WAP354- NB para o WAP-354HA e aogra nao estou conseguindo acesssa-lo pois pede senha e eu nao sei a senha padrao dele. Tentei ate colocar ele em TFTP para devolver o firmware antigo e nao aceita, para voces entenderem meu problema foi assim:
Estava tendo muito Problema com este radio pois ele estava travando muito ai descidi atualizar o firmware para ver se resolvia, ai entrei no site da krazer e baixi o senguinte firmware: WAP354HA_V16.2.0.0.2e_FullA_us-0401-09.bix agora nao consigo acessar o radio só por causa da senha já tentei de todas as senhas possiveis!!!!

Galera me da uma força aii

Vlww....

----------


## foxitu

> *PROBLEMA AO ACESSO WAP-354HA*
> Gente me ajuda...
> Atualizei o firmware do meu WAP354- NB para o WAP-354HA e aogra nao estou conseguindo acesssa-lo pois pede senha e eu nao sei a senha padrao dele. Tentei ate colocar ele em TFTP para devolver o firmware antigo e nao aceita, para voces entenderem meu problema foi assim:
> Estava tendo muito Problema com este radio pois ele estava travando muito ai descidi atualizar o firmware para ver se resolvia, ai entrei no site da krazer e baixi o senguinte firmware: WAP354HA_V16.2.0.0.2e_FullA_us-0401-09.bix agora nao consigo acessar o radio só por causa da senha já tentei de todas as senhas possiveis!!!!
> 
> Galera me da uma força aii
> 
> Vlww....



bom também estou tendo problemas depois de muito tempo resolvi por o wispos pra tirar uma duvida no meu 354 e não sei a senha se alguem souber pls

----------


## filzek

O WAP354 foi tirado de linha a muito tempo, era um projeto raozavelmente bom, porém, com custo extremamente caro, por isso teve o fim de vida decretado.

A senha pode ser:
admin / admin
Admin / Admin
ADMIN / ADMIN
admin / password
Admin / password
Admin / Password
ADMIN / password
ADMIN / PASSWORD
ou somente o usuario como: admin ou Admin sem senha.

uma delas é pois foram todas as variaveis utilizadas na compilação do fw para essa versão de hardware.

abraços

Erick

----------


## jeanEduardo

tenho um ap aquario rtl8186 , apos atualizar o firmware atraves deste link http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads/firmware/KR-WispOS-8186vall
não consigo mais acessar o aparelho se alguem puder me ajudar agradeço.

OBS: ja tentei o reset etftp mas nada se tiver outro meio de acessa-lo ou alguma outra solução??????
ele gerou um ip169.254.198.123

----------


## jeanEduardo

Bom Dia a Todos!
tenho um ap aquario com chipset rtl8186 e apos atualizar o firmware atravez deste link http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads/firmware/KR-WispOS-8186vall
parou de responder e não consigo acessa-lo ja tentei reseta-lo e nada se alguem puder me ajudar agradeço.
o ip é 192.168.2.1 sem resposta ok.

----------


## jeanEduardo

> tenho um ap aquario rtl8186 , apos atualizar o firmware atraves deste link http://www.allearth.com.br/downloads/firmware/KR-WispOS-8186vall
> não consigo mais acessar o aparelho se alguem puder me ajudar agradeço.
> 
> OBS: ja tentei o reset e tftp mas nada se tiver outro meio de acessa-lo ou alguma outra solução??????


ele gerou um ip169.254.198.123

----------


## Nielsen

Instalei o firmware aqui, só uma coisa que não sei se esta faltando ou eu não soube fazer.

No meu antigo com aprouter 6.1 eu tenho controle de banda por MAC
192.168.2.3 = 100k
192.168.2.4 = 300k
192.168.2.100 = 1024
e etc

No Krazer OS eu não soube fazer porque pede uma faixa de ips, ou um limite de banda x para um range de ips x por exemplo.

Como eu faria nesses caso, porque meu radio tem 4 pc e cada um com um valor diferente de kbps.
Obrigado.

----------


## kof3000

> Oi, pessoal tenho um problema. Comprei uma PCBA KR-WAP5150N-A com a versão Version 3.2.0.0 ela está pra um cliente com vários PC's, o caso é que a pagina do HOTSPOT do MIKROTIK fica reaparecendo sempre que alguem tem entrar quando outro já está logado. O esquema aqui tenho um MIKROTIK por cabo para um Bullet da Ubiquiti que é AP principal tenho outro Bullet do mesmo que tambem está no mesmo esquema da placa KR-WAP5150N-A, mais ele não tem o mesmo problema só os PC's logados nela.
> Como resolvo isso?


Fala Steve blz.. Estou precisando desse firmware que vem com seu aparelho. Vc pode passar pra mim?.. vlw

----------


## kof3000

Pessoal.. Estou com um problema aqui.
Estou com 2 KR-WAP5150N-A 5.8ghz aqui e estava tentando configurar. Eles estavam com o firmware 3.2.0.0. Atualizei para a versão 3.3.3.1 neste site:
http://www.usaimport.com.br/download...3.3.1-novo.bin e agora a opção de Gateway em Operation Mode não aparece. Só tem a Bridge,Wispe Ap Cliente estou precisando colocar a Net nele mas preciso dessa opção de usar a saída lan como porta Wan. Alguem pode me indicar um outro firmware que tenha essa opção ou aquele primeira que estava nele.. a v3.2.0.0. Obrigado

----------


## feedback

Alguém pode me dizer quais os modos de criptografia que ele suporta? Suporta wpa2(tkip)? Grato.

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal, tranquilo?

Não é possível alterar a porta de acesso a página de administração desse firmware?

----------


## jean0405

etou com a seguinte problema comprei um lote de 170 cpe soft realtek 2.4 bgn 1000mw 20dbi, e estou com problema pois para usar ela como cliente e colocar o pppoe no proprio computador não funciona pois não achei nela a opção de ativar o pppoe relay como proceder neste, se existe outra forma.

----------


## darkorion

jean0405, configura o cpe como cliente e em modo bridge, automaticamente ira funcionar seu pppoe no computador...
pelo menos aqui tanto fez com relay pppoe ou sem... os clientes se conectam do mesmo modo via pppoe.

----------


## darkorion

> Comprei 2 APs KRAZER WAP KR-2150N-HP 3G mas nenhum dos dois funciona o 3G apesar da Krazer me garantir que funcionaria. Depois de contato com a Krazer me informaram que o firmware atual desabilita o 3G e que terria que usar o firmware anterior mas não me mandaram até hoje (15 dias aguardando) o tal firmware. Alguem deste forum teria este firmware para me fornecer?


esse firmware wispos que ta no seu é qual versao? pq o meu 2150n veio com aprouter 9.4beta e quero usar o wispos 2150n porem no site nao diz se é ralink, atheros ou realtek o chip... se alguem souber qual chipset este firmware http://www.allearth.com.br/DOWNLOADS...1-03-18-1a.bin ,avisa please!

----------


## darkorion

bom testei a versao do firmware que postei anteriormente e é para o ralink chipset, porem pensei ser versao parecida com wispos 1.7b cujo é excelente firmware, mas não é, é um firmware ruizinho que só, wispos 3.4.1...

seria bom que a krazer fizesse uma versao do 1.7b para os protocolos N, com a mesma cara e funções de preferencia =D...

agora vamos aos problemas... fui tentar voltar o firmware aprouter 9.4beta que tem no site, ele completou o carregamento certinho, e quando foi reiniciar o modem ele simplesmente começou a piscar a porta Lan que ta o meu cabo, e não acende wireless... troquei o cabo para outras portas e continua piscando cada porta Lan onde coloco o cabo...

não consigo acessar o pcba por nenhum ip... o que pode ter acontecido? sera que morreu? tem outra forma de acessar por tftp senao por ip para tentar enviar outro firmware?

----------


## Nielsen

Não achei a função reboot.
Ela não existe ?

----------


## darkorion

Nielsen, toda vez que quiser dar reboot é só vc ir no menu wireless, em básico mesmo voce clica em aplicar mudanças... e clica ok... o router vai reiniciar... ele é bem rapido no reboot.

----------


## Jnf00

em primeiro lugar parabens pela sua iniciativa segundo naum sei se foi erro meu mais so consegui repassar um mac para o mikrotik as outras maquinas nem se conectaram

exemplo coloquei a maquina cliente 1 virou d boa com o mac da placa dele quando coloquei o segundo cliente nem ip pegou

uso hotspot + dhcp-server

caso seja um erro na minha configuração teria como esclarecer nobre amigo 

achei otimo o firme e com essa iniciativa brilhante de repassar o mac do cliente é a chave do sucesso 
abraços e agradeço desde ja...

----------


## misterbogus

ée
só agora não intendi o qos desse firmware

----------


## raumaster

Não existe um firmware para os CPE BGN Realtek 8196C não? Nenhum no site de vcs funciona e o original que vem com essas CPE é ruim demais!! Vide minhas reclamações aqui nas ultimas msgs desse topico:

https://under-linux.org/f172/firmwar...254g-n-154760/

----------


## 1929

Raumaster, você quer usar estas CPE como cliente ou como AP?

Como cliente tenho algumas e não notei nada de diferente em relação a outros firmwares. A não ser que as minhas cpes já tenham vindo com firmware novo.
Na verdade é igual ao firwmare que vem nos Elsys.
E tem tudo que precisa para utilizar como cliente ISP.

Só as config de wireless e pronto.

Todo o controle faço no servidor. 
Dai que não sinto necessidade de mais nada no firmware.

O que você encontrou no firmware que pode ser classificado como ruim? Veja, não estou duvidando de maneira nenhuma. Mas fiquei curioso em saber quais as diferenças para outros firmwares. 
Poderia ser algo como os firmwares da Tp-link, onde os rádios são muito bons mas os firmwares são chatos de entender?

----------


## raumaster

Vou enumerar todas as críticas:

1 - Problemas em exibir acentuação - aparecem caracteres estranhos nos menus, em qualquer navegados - mas isso é o de menos!

2 - Não opera no canal 14 - eu utilizava esse canal para evitar a grande interferencia que tenho aqui na região na frequencia 2.4GHz. Se é ilegal e outra questão, mas atualmente to me dando bem com canal 13, que é legalizado. Fiquei puto pq comprei várias CPE's BGN e tive que sair do canal 14 pra poder instala-las nos clientes...

3 - Não existe medidor de sinal em tempo real, preciso dar um refresh constantemente pra alinhar a antena do cliente. Costumo deixar minhas SSID's ocultas e agora preciso deixar dando broadcast pra poder verificar o sinal nessas CPE's. 

4 - Se eu precisar alterar uma SSID no cliente, pra mudar de torre por exemplo, a CPE já não conecta mais, se tento ir mudar a chave WPA, ela não aceita, nem aparece o campo pra preencher a chave WPA. Tive q abaixar várias CPE's de clientes que eu estava remanejando pra outra antena que tá só no padrão N agorama antes tavam em outra antena em modo B... tive que resetar manualmente todas CPE's e reconfigura-las. Reset pelo firmware? Pelo menos aqui não funciona! 

6 - Controle de potência pouco intuitivo e potencia minima ainda muito elevada. 100%, 50%, 35%, 15%... Poderia estar em dbm ou em valores reais, 1000W, 500, 250, 150Mw... e poderia dar opção de reduzir mais ainda, pra tipo pelo menos uns 63mw pq deixar radio de cliente proximo operando em 150mW é um absurdo, mas se 15% de 1000w for de fato 150mw, então critico isso nessas CPE's, não tem logica deixar em 150mW com antena de 20dbi! 

5 - Visual do firmware antigo e feio, veja a que ponto ta um simples AProuter, muito mais clean o visual e bem mais organizado.

O Elogio que tenho a fazer é o tempo de reboot pra aplicar as configurações, bem mais rapido que os AProuter que levam quase 1 min. A versão que indica no meu é 1.0 na barra de menu do navegado e 1.2e na pagina de status do radio, vai entender... É tudo muito confuso com essa Krazer. No site diz que a CPE B/G/N utiliza um chipset Ralink 3050 e so disponibilizam firmware pra esse modelo, mas no catalogo mostra que há um modelo B/G/N com Realtek, esse discutido aqui no caso. 

To usando essas CPEs apenas nos clientes, mas preciso que tenha controle de potencia, modo Cliente ISP, gerenciamento via WAN, e o resto basico, monitorar sinal recebido e se possivel me dar a opção de operar no canal 14, WPA2 AES, etc... Não preciso operar em nenhum outro modo a não ser cliente ISP.

O que me lembro agora é isso daí.

Atualização:

Outro bug que me lembro é o assistente de configuração, só funciona uma vez, se vc quiser rodar o assistente depois de tudo aplicado, só resetando o radio manualmente...

Atualização 2:

To com uma CPE dessas aqui do meu lado e simulei tudo novamente pra reconfirmar tudo o que eu disse ai pra cima e mais, se vc aperta o botão para voltar às configurações de fabrica, dentro do firmware, além de não voltar nada pras configrações padroes, vc ainda precisa desligar e religar o radio pra voltar a ter acesso, pq ele simplesmente trava totalmente, quando vc clica no botao aparentemente nada acontece, depois de um tempo o navegador da erro de caregamento da pagina e dai em diante so desligando e ligando...

Atualização3 3:

Posso fazer o download do firmware do Elsys CPE 2N e jogar no Krazer CPE BGN? QUal processo? Só entrar via web mesmo e atualizar? Nao tem problema em o Elsys ter 2 portas LAN e o Krazer 5?

----------


## 1929

Vou postar alguns prints. Confere a versão que está instalada.

Tudo isso que voce precisa eu faço. Acesso remoto pela WAN, chave de criptografia WPA2, controle de potencia concordo com você, não gosto muito de porcentagens. O Elsys é a mesma coisa. Cliente ISP também.
O indicativo de sinal, só mesmo pelo site survey, mas isso também em alguns outros firmwares fica a dever.
Canal 14 não sei dizer, mas sei que o sistema trabalha assim. Você abre ele e configura como AP . Daí vai aparecer as opções de país. Depois que trocar para Japão, vai aparecer a opção do 14. Isso é assim no Elsys.
Depois de gravado como AP, voce muda a config para cliente ISP que ele deverá reconhecer o canal. Mas isso não pode ser feito remotamente. Precisa já sair da bancada com a opção de país selecionada pois senão você vai perder o acesso remoto.
Confere aí. Eu não uso o canal 14 mas vou até o 13, que muita gente nem sabe que é permitido no Brasil

Quanto ao chiipset, é rtl 9186 . As outras versões eu não conheço.

----------


## raumaster

Mesma versão das minhas CPE's... 

Uai, vou tentar essa dica ai de mudar pra AP e depois pra cliente, mas num lembro de ter visto nada de seleção de pais no Krazer não. Ele ja vem em modo AP de fabrica, e nao vi nada disso. Vou testar aqui na bancada e depois dou a resposta. Eu fiquei encucado é vc ter dito q o seu nao dar nada disso dai q da no meu, o meu da todos esses bugs dai... :/

----------


## raumaster

Olha, fiz o que vc falou, mas nao dá opção de mudar a região de dominio, no caso seria Japao, eu tinha procurando isso antes, mas nao achei, como vc deu essa dica, resolvi tentar, mas nao adiantou, ele só opera de 1 até 13. To conectado por ele agora, reconfigurei novamente do jeito que ta pra instalar no cliente, mas se por exemplo nesse instante eu mudar a SSID ele nao conecta pq a configuração q tava antes era pra WPA e na nova SSID é WPA2 AES, até ai tudo bem, mas se eu vou lá na parte de segurança e tento mudar pra WPA2, não vai, mesmo apertando o botão reset q tem la nessa pagina, tenho que resetar o radio manualmente. Tsc, Tsc, tsc...

Atualização:

Tava vendo denovo sua screeshot, ta tudo acentuado corretamente, pq no meu não fica assim? Olha ai:



Ah, ja resolvi, era so colocar a codificação de exibição em Unicode no navegador...

----------


## rafaelhol

Apoio a ideia de ter que melhorar esse firmware.. Concordo plenamente com o amigo raumaster..
Além de tudo que já foi mencionado o firmware não localiza bssid oculto no scanner, isso é super importante para os dias de hoje onde varias redes estão no modo oculto.
É preciso incorporar o SSH server no firmware tambem, e o utilitário IPtraf.
O visual Layout do firmware precisa ser melhorado tambem para tornar mais rapida a sua configuração.
Espero que logo saia a atualização, o pessoal da krazer sempre foi otimo no suporte aos seus clientes.
É preciso tambem adicionar o botão aplicar configurações no mesmo.







> Vou enumerar todas as críticas:
> 
> 
> 1 - Problemas em exibir acentuação - aparecem caracteres estranhos nos menus, em qualquer navegados - mas isso é o de menos!
> 
> 
> 2 - Não opera no canal 14 - eu utilizava esse canal para evitar a grande interferencia que tenho aqui na região na frequencia 2.4GHz. Se é ilegal e outra questão, mas atualmente to me dando bem com canal 13, que é legalizado. Fiquei puto pq comprei várias CPE's BGN e tive que sair do canal 14 pra poder instala-las nos clientes...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 1929

> Apoio a ideia de ter que melhorar esse firmware.. Concordo plenamente com o amigo raumaster..
> Além de tudo que já foi mencionado o firmware não localiza bssid oculto no scanner, isso é super importante para os dias de hoje onde varias redes estão no modo oculto.
> É preciso incorporar o SSH server no firmware tambem, e o utilitário IPtraf.
> O visual Layout do firmware precisa ser melhorado tambem para tornar mais rapida a sua configuração.
> Espero que logo saia a atualização, o pessoal da krazer sempre foi otimo no suporte aos seus clientes.
> É preciso tambem adicionar o botão aplicar configurações no mesmo.


Pode ser melhorado sim. 
Mas não é algo que condene o fimware a ponto de não ter como utiliza-lo. 
O mais chato para mim é a questão da porcentagem de transmissão. Por ex. 100% de que? Diz que a potência é de 1000mW. Se for assim, % é pouca informação. Uma configuração em dbm é muito mais precisa.
Quanto ao botão aplicar, tem sim. Após alterar alguma config aparece uma tela perguntando se quer reiniciar agora ou depois. 
Na verdade o firmware só foi traduzido e colocado o banner da empresa, pois ainda aparecem algumas telas em inglês como o caso da tela para reiniciar o rádio.

Agora vocês me digam alguma coisa sobre a sensibilidade de recepção. Eu achei excelente. Apesar de não gostar também da leitura em %. Onde tenh substituido outros rádios a recepção tem se mostrado mais alta, isso se a escala estiver lendo corretamente. Na prática parece que sim.

----------


## raumaster

Óntem quando configurei em modo AP Bridge as opções de segurança tavam todas sendo exibidas, campo da Passphrase e tudo mais, mas só foi mudar a SSID que sumiu tudo e não adianta apertar reset lá que some o campo de preenchimento da chave, muito tosco esse bug.

----------


## raumaster

> Pode ser melhorado sim. 
> Mas não é algo que condene o fimware a ponto de não ter como utiliza-lo. 
> O mais chato para mim é a questão da porcentagem de transmissão. Por ex. 100% de que? Diz que a potência é de 1000mW. Se for assim, % é pouca informação. Uma configuração em dbm é muito mais precisa.
> Quanto ao botão aplicar, tem sim. Após alterar alguma config aparece uma tela perguntando se quer reiniciar agora ou depois. 
> Na verdade o firmware só foi traduzido e colocado o banner da empresa, pois ainda aparecem algumas telas em inglês como o caso da tela para reiniciar o rádio.
> 
> Agora vocês me digam alguma coisa sobre a sensibilidade de recepção. Eu achei excelente. Apesar de não gostar também da leitura em %. Onde tenh substituido outros rádios a recepção tem se mostrado mais alta, isso se a escala estiver lendo corretamente. Na prática parece que sim.


Gostei sim da sensibilidade de recepção, mas em dois pontos não sei pq acontece isso, se eu deixar a potência em 15% o ping fica uma merda, dá perda de pacote e tudo, se eu deixar em 35% fica "macio"... e olha q em um dos pontos o sinal estava com RRSI em 45, um local de visada ruim e o outro 82% e apresentou o mesmo comportamento, outro local com sinal em 96% va de boa com 15%.

----------


## 1929

> Óntem quando configurei em modo AP Bridge as opções de segurança tavam todas sendo exibidas, campo da Passphrase e tudo mais, mas só foi mudar a SSID que sumiu tudo e não adianta apertar reset lá que some o campo de preenchimento da chave, muito tosco esse bug.


Quando você muda o SSID, na aba segurança vai aparecer o novo nome da rede e daí vai precisar habilitar a criptografia , selecionar o modo e inserir novamente a chave.
Se está fazendo isso remotamente, não pode mandar aplicar as config antes de inserir a chave, senão não acessa mais.
É igualzinho no Elsys e em todos os outros que usam o mesmo chipset.
Por isso que eu acho que os montadores (fabricantes) não desenvolvem o firmware. No máxio fazem traduções e habilitam ou desabilitam alguma instrução do firmware.
Quem deve desenvolver o firmware é o fabricante do chipset, no caso a Realtek. Por isso os firmwares são semelhantes.

Eu por ex. uso a mesma chave de 63 caracteres em todos os APS.

Se você criar vários AP virtuais com ssid diferentes vai notar que na aba segurança vão aparecer os ssid de cada um. Cada um dos ssid pode ter uma chave diferente.

----------


## rafaelhol

> Pode ser melhorado sim. 
> Mas não é algo que condene o fimware a ponto de não ter como utiliza-lo. 
> O mais chato para mim é a questão da porcentagem de transmissão. Por ex. 100% de que? Diz que a potência é de 1000mW. Se for assim, % é pouca informação. Uma configuração em dbm é muito mais precisa.
> Quanto ao botão aplicar, tem sim. Após alterar alguma config aparece uma tela perguntando se quer reiniciar agora ou depois. 
> Na verdade o firmware só foi traduzido e colocado o banner da empresa, pois ainda aparecem algumas telas em inglês como o caso da tela para reiniciar o rádio.
> 
> Agora vocês me digam alguma coisa sobre a sensibilidade de recepção. Eu achei excelente. Apesar de não gostar também da leitura em %. Onde tenh substituido outros rádios a recepção tem se mostrado mais alta, isso se a escala estiver lendo corretamente. Na prática parece que sim.


Pois é meu caro 1929 e colegas e amigos do under quanto a questão da porcentagem de transmissão também concordo que teria que ser em dbm. Até os rádios da oiw são assim. Já entrei em contato com eles e pedi a modificação mas já se passaram 4 meses e uma vaga promessa e nada fizeram.
Agora quanto a sensibilidade são outros quinhentos. Não basta acreditar nos números da recepção que o rádio ou cpe mostra. É importante antes saber se o firmware foi devidamente calibrado junto com um Monitor de serviços especiais onde se encontra varias equipamentos de aferição sendo um deles o spectrum analyzer. Quando se trata de CPE é necessário relevar o ganho em dbi da antena mais perdas existentes no conector e cabo interno. 
Se sim, fique tranquilo, pois deves de ser um otimo rádio ou CPE. Mas é bem provável que a maioria dos desenvolvedor dos firmwares nem conhecem esse procedimento padrão após o desenvolvimento dos firmwares. Talvez seja por isso que a maioria prefere usar porcentagem ao medidas precisas em dbm.
Quanto ao firmware da WISP Krazer. Teria que ser revisto o survay e remanejado a recepção em porcentagem para tambem em dbm como no aprouter.
Outro firmware bom é o firmware polonês APPRO.
Não quero fazer propaganda aqui. Mas todos que eu sitei acima são pagos. E o firmware da krazer é free, por isso da importância de melhora-lo.

Grande abraço a todos.

----------


## raumaster

> Quando você muda o SSID, na aba segurança vai aparecer o novo nome da rede e daí vai precisar habilitar a criptografia , selecionar o modo e inserir novamente a chave.
> Se está fazendo isso remotamente, não pode mandar aplicar as config antes de inserir a chave, senão não acessa mais.
> É igualzinho no Elsys e em todos os outros que usam o mesmo chipset.
> Por isso que eu acho que os montadores (fabricantes) não desenvolvem o firmware. No máxio fazem traduções e habilitam ou desabilitam alguma instrução do firmware.
> Quem deve desenvolver o firmware é o fabricante do chipset, no caso a Realtek. Por isso os firmwares são semelhantes.
> 
> Eu por ex. uso a mesma chave de 63 caracteres em todos os APS.
> 
> Se você criar vários AP virtuais com ssid diferentes vai notar que na aba segurança vão aparecer os ssid de cada um. Cada um dos ssid pode ter uma chave diferente.


Sim, faço isso, mas no meu quando mando ativar a criptografia, não aparece o campo pra preencher a Passpharase q tb uso 63 caracteres... Ah, é tudo localmente, não funciona.

----------


## 1929

> ...
> Agora quanto a sensibilidade são outros quinhentos. Não basta acreditar nos números da recepção que o rádio ou cpe mostra. É importante antes saber se o firmware foi devidamente calibrado junto com um Monitor de serviços especiais onde se encontra varias equipamentos de aferição sendo um deles o spectrum analyzer.
> 
> Outro firmware bom é o firmware polonês APPRO.
> Não quero fazer propaganda aqui. Mas todos que eu sitei acima são pagos. E o firmware da krazer é free, por isso da importância de melhora-lo.
> 
> ....


Tem isso também. Até onde a escala está perfeitamente aferida? No meu caso só resta acreditar no desempenho em campo. Este tem sido bom. Pode ser também que um bom casamento com a antena integrada seja o responsável pela boa sensibilidade do conjunto. Os datos de datasheet são em laboratório e se referem só ao chipset.
Um bom chipset pode virar uma droga se não houver um bom projeto de antenas.

O APPro, ainda tenho alguns radinhos antigos que vieram com ele. Muito bom de lidar com este firmware. Basicamente é igual aos outros só mais "clean".

Agora o que temos que cuidar na hora de trocar o firmware é saber da compatibilidade com o novo chipset RTL 8196 .
Inclusive vem na caixa um aviso de que se trocar o firwmare, perde a garantia.

Por falar nisso, as CPEs da Krazer existem versões com RTL, Ralink e Atheros.
A que tenho aqui é Realtek
Comprei uma PCBA ralink para conhecer não achei o mesmo rendimento da RTL





> Sim, faço isso, mas no meu quando mando ativar a criptografia, não aparece o campo pra preencher a Passpharase q tb uso 63 caracteres... Ah, é tudo localmente, não funciona.


Putz! não tem mais o que te dizer. Só pode estar com sério problema nestas CPEs. As minhas não fazem nada disso.
Só o pessoal da Krazer para te orientar nisso.

----------


## raumaster

Pois é, se faço tudo do zero, vai blz, mas se vou modificar, mudar SSID e reinserir a chave, esquece, pq o campo passphrase evapora...

----------

